# Woking Nuffield : Part 93



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh I'm first!!   Blimey how many supplements can a girl take!!   Not kidding about the rattling as you walk!! 

Emi-Lou T - OMG small world - I must have left in 1983 as that is the year we moved to Surrey - I was 10 at the time.. We lived almost opposite the school in Sandy Lane..


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

How funny! I lived just under the M3 tunnel on Woodlands Road. 

Happy days!


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi ladys so much seems to have happend while ive not been around it just taken me ages to read all your posts so busy on here now

charlies mum congratulations

Emi-lou welcome and hope all goes well on friday

so sorry to here of the bfn blade runner good luck with your follow up appointment tomorow. 

warddy when do you start d/reg ? I start on the 19th jan

Blimey b/runner we have just got a game for the wii that uses maraca's next time i play all i will think about is you rattling around.
Where do you get spatone  iron water ? i need iron and lots of it.

take care everyone its a cold one for a few days wrap up warm x


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh my goodness Blade Runner I just read your vitamins one from the last thread! Wow! I must admit I take a lot... Pregnacare, EPA Fish Oils (where did you get mumomega from? sounds like a similar thing), CoQ10 and wheatgerm oil.

Make sure you're not getting too much selenium - I read last week that you shouldnt habe more than 400mg per day and I think brazil nuts have about 100mg each.

http://www.dietaryfiberfood.com/selenium.php

The Buserlin os really driving me nuts. I haven't slept well since Saturday night, keep waking with bad dreams and not being able to get back to sleep. I am super tired and cranky!!! Roll on Friday...

How is everyone else? Hello SammyK - nice to meet you!

x

/links


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Morning!

The mumomega and spatone are both from Boots (who have a 3 for 2 offer on at the moment) but you can also get spatone from Tescos or any of the other larger supermarkets I believe.

Fingers - Sandy Lane? We were over the motorway from there in Sunnybank Road before we move to south Farnborough!

3 hours til we go to Woking. Well I guess I can use up half an hour or so by having something to eat and taking my supplements one at a time......


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Ahhh I used to play round Sunnybank and Dart Road all the time when I was little. My best mate at school lived in the last house on Dart Road just next to the passage down to the woods. Good old days...

I'll have a look for those mumomega as my fish oils are nearly empty. Thanks for that! 

What are you at Woking for today? 
x


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

We're seeing Mr Riddle for a follow up consultation regarding our failed tx. Just got some questions to ask him and I want to hear when he think we can start again. So we should know today where we stand, what were the goods and bads of our first cycle, what we can do next time and when we can do it! I'm hoping he'll say we can start on a short protocol at the end of this month but we'll see.


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Ooooh fingers crossed for you then! I hope he has all the answers.

I am with Mr Curtis as the clinic, he's a very nice man. He's done 2 of my operations too, I am lucky to have ended up with a consultant that is also an IVF specialist!  

x


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

We had a really good appointment with the consultant today. He went through the lot, the quality of my eggs (very good), lining (very good), sperm (good), embryos (one grade 1 4 cell, one grade 2 2 cell and the other fragmented) and he said that 50% of txs dont result in a grade 1 embie so we were above average for our age group! 

We're starting on a short protocol next AF so at the end of this month (if it comes on time). He's upping my dose of menopur to 6 vials a day and swapping me from buserelin to ceramide for the down reg. He said that the ceramide is a new drug that is giving very good results although it is very pricey. But we said stuff the cost, give us the drug and off we'll go (again!). He's hoping to get more than 3 large follicles out of me this time hence the short protocol with no 2 weeks of down regging first. Although they got 5 eggs, it was the first 3 out of the big follicles that fertilised and grew so we're aiming for as many 18-20mm as poss next time around. And, if we have enough embies, we're going for 3 to be transferred!   

It'll be just my luck that I'll be the first woman in Britain to have triplets from IVF in her 40s!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just running by to see how Blade Runner got on - fab news hon - all sounds very positive for next treatment cycle. Keep that PMA going, I swear it makes a difference. I understand that WN have quite a bit of success with the short protocol for ladies in their 40's so will keep everything crossed for you... 

Emi - Lou - I was with Mr C too! Lovely man.. although having said that although I had all my consults with him, I ended up with Mr R and Ms H for treatment (just depends who is working that day) 

Funny how many of us were around the same area in Cove!! 

Anyway, off to build a display cabinet!! Such multitasking!!


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Bladerunner - sounds like a very positive meeting. I hope you're now full of PMA and raring to go! It's great that you can start again straight away. Get back on the horse, so to speak!

I had a lay in today and feel a bit better, though still half asleep and heavy headed! 

Here's a question for you then... I got my down reg AF on Saturday, she went on Monday then made a guest appearance on Wednesday. Still lurking a wee bit now...

If she's still half here tomorrow can I still get my baseline scan done? 

xx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Emi-Lou - yes it's not a problem if you're still bleeding for your baseline scan. I was and it was no problem (except a bit more of a clean up job afterwards   ) so dont worry about it.

Good luck for the scan


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Super thanks for that.

I am getting really excited now at the thought of the stimms! Oooooh I can't wait! I've been having weekly acupuncture for about a month now (and fortnightly for six months before that) so I hope it's helping and my body is all ready!

I am obsessing about my fluids too, and getting my 5 a day. Plus protein... I'm just so desperate to do anything that might help the situation along...  

What do the clinic say about exercise while stimming? I am no gym-bunny but do like a gentle swim or yoga. Is this safe? Or should we be resting on stimms to make sure the follies grow and get our energy?

xxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Best to ask the clinic about your exercise and see what they recommend. I know that they told me no swimming after ET just gentle walking, and no cycling either. I've heard that if you already exercise then you should just keep up your normal routine (as long as you're not exercising to exhaustion when you go!) but I'd have thought a gentle swim and especially yoga (you can do that when you're pregnant too) while you're stimming would be fine. The endorphins you get from exercise could help anyway and if you do feel more tired on the stimms then just take it easier. 

The one thing I was told that sticks with me is - dont do anything that you would regret. ie. if it doesnt feel right then leave it. You dont want to look back and wonder if what you did adversely affected anything. So if you stimm and you feel really tired and just want to rest, then just rest. If you fancy a nice swim, then go for it. If in doubt, just check with Woking, they wont mind you calling for a chat. 

That reminds me, I must book in for my acupuncture again......


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi ladies - hope everyone is OK  

BR - great news on your consultation so all steam ahead for the end of the month then? Sending lots of     and really hope it works out for you this time. Thanks for the list of supplements, DH could not believe it. Am not convinced he will go for them all  

Emi-Lou - all sounding good for you too. I can't wait to start the drugs and join you. AF due next week - please don't be late!!!!!

Fingers - hows your little one doing?

Sammy - looks like I will be a little behind you so might be in touch for lots of advice at the time. Sending tonnes of    for your tx.

Hi to everyone else.

wardy


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello all!

*Wardy* - you're welcome. All I can say about the supplements is that they dont seem to do any harm and DHs count went up 10 fold so I'm making sure he keeps popping those pills to give us some super swimmers!!! 

Well my prescription arrived today! God that cetrotide is pricey!! I paid just over £700 for my drugs last time, this time around, with less on the prescrition it's coming in at over £1000!!!   Oh well, it's only money!   

And I got a job too!! What a relief! I've been on the bench since October, so basically paid to stay at home as my company didnt have a client placement for me. It all sounds well and good being paid to do nothing but they only do that so long before youre redundancy cheque comes through the door! And I seriously didnt need that at the moment! Anyhoo, worry over, I'm starting at the NHS in Southampton on Monday on a 6 month placement but they reckon I'll be on there indefinitely as there's so many IT projects running at the moment! It'll be nice to be working for a client that does something worthwhile for a change, all my other placements have been with banks and insurance companies and retail and government stuff. Dont know how I'll fit in the scans and op now, being on the bench last time did have its advantages as far as the ICSI went, but I'm sure I can work around it. At least I have a few weeks to settle in and find out the lay of the land before nipping off for scans and things!

Just need to do a bit more ringing around to see if I can get these drugs costs down a bit then I can place my order and be ready to rock and roll come the end of this month! Cant believe it's happening again so quickly!! Cant wait til I start jabbing away with those stimms again! I shall have to make the most of it as I think that cetrotide is gold plated. It's twice the price of the menopur!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

B/runner - good news about starting again and also about your new placement - hope you manage to fit it all in.. keep that PMA up - the cetrotide might be more expensive but it WILL do the trick for you      

Wardyy - thanks for asking, Liam is doing very well, growing so fast - I will try and post an updated pic at some point. Hope AF comes on time so you can get going with tx too      

Emi-Lou - I got the same advice about not doing anything you might regret.. having said that I wrapped myself in cotton wool on first 2 cycles and then on 3rd cycle pretty much did everything as normal and 'voila' along came the little man that is snoring beside me at moment! I think it's sound advice though as you won't want to be thinking "I did that, did it make a difference" .. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK.. sending you all lots of      and


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Sorry I have been a bit absent lately - I have dashed on read up and then gone again!!!
I must update the list but I am so far behind that I might need all of you to help me by refreshing my 
memory as to where you all are.
BladeRunner - that all sounds good. I know what you mean about fitting it in with work. My first IVF cycle was by and large in my Summer hols
but this time I had to take time off school not so easy - but I figured it was what I wanted so it just had to be done.
Emi-Lou - How did baseline scan go? 
I have had really good news today - scan showed one heartbeat   I smiled all the way home as did my husband.
We are back there in two weeks for another scan as there was a very slight posssibility that there was another heart beat in the same sac.
Unlikely but they just want to check - I am thrilled either way!
I am so happy  and I wanted to share that with all of you as you have all been so supportive.


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Ronstar - congratulations - that's amazing news!! 

My baseline went well - I was all down regulated and went away with a big bag of drugs! I'm thrilled and just hope I respond well.

Have a lovely evening everyone.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done Ronstar - lovely news  

Well done to you too Emi-Lou, good luck with stims...


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey ladies - how is everyone today?

I am on day 3 stimms and feeling ok - still getting night sweats! 

Hope you're all ok.



xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

AF arrived right on schedule - never has that happened before to me. So have called Woking and I am now being offered to a recipient - please say yes    . Have my planning meeting on 27th Jan and all good to start DR on 2nd Feb - I feel like we are finally on our way  

Ronstar - wonderful news   

Emi-Lou - how is the stimming going?

Sammy - less than a week until you start DR - you must be excited to be getting going with it all at last!!! Keep us posted on how it goes. DH has booked us a week away with his ma and pa and of course DD whilst DR - I have warned them I may be a bit hormonal  

wardy


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Wardy - that's exciting!

Are you donating eggs then? I have a friend preggers with donor egg twins, due in a few weeks! 

Stimms are fine... I am less tired and crabby. Night sweats are going also. Just having dizzy spells - anyone else have that?

x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi Emi-lou - yes I am donating half my eggs. Just hope I get loads - they seem to think I will so keeping everything crossed.

Glad the stimms are going well - when is EC?


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Due for 23rd but I am guessing that could all change?

Do many ladies stick to schedule or do the stimms and how you react tend to change it all for most? I would be happy if I could keep that date or earlier. I can't wait for 2 weeks of work! Yee Haa! I am going to spend my 2ww at home watching Deal or No Deal, rediscovering my love of drawing, reading several books DH has bought me especially and laying down imagining my beanie's nestling in. 

I hope you get LOADS of eggs Wardyy. How lovely to be able to help someone else. I would do it if I had 2 ovaries, but alas I have just the one.  

xx


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi everyone well had planning meeting yesterday and all went well the injections they not as bad as i thought.
I had to have a practice et today just to make sure they could get embies back in and that went well to so at the moment we
are ticking all the boxes for once. Start d/regs on sunday (got my dates wrong its 18th)

Ronstar fab news.

warrdy --thats so cool that you are donating eggs did the clinic ask you if you would or did you ask the clinic ?
It was never mentiond to me but dont think i would have been elageble so fingers crossed that you get loads of eggs.

Emi-lou t not long to go for you till ec glad your feeling ok x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
smallbutfiesty 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Blade Runner
Crazy Chick
SammyK
Wardyy

*D/Regging*    
Emi-LouT
*PUPO *   

*Waiting for 1st scan *     

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex Date

Tanya - Baby Jess Arrived 29th Dec 2008
Charlies-Mum - Matthew Robert 31st Dec 2008
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Karen1975 - EDD 1st March 2009
Casatinka - EDD 1st April 2009
Ronstar - Next scan 21st Jan - EDD 28th August 2009

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anything wrong. 
Ronstar


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey that's a good idea, nice to see all those baby names!!

I'm on day 5 of stimms now with first scan tomorrow! 
X


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Emi-Lou I think the stims bit has disappered - I am not so good at the list!!!


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
smallbutfiesty 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Blade Runner
Crazy Chick
SammyK
Wardyy

*D/Regging*   

Stimming
Emi-LouT

*PUPO *   

*Waiting for 1st scan *     

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex Date

Tanya - Baby Jess Arrived 29th Dec 2008
Charlies-Mum - Matthew Robert 31st Dec 2008
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Karen1975 - EDD 1st March 2009
Casatinka - EDD 1st April 2009
Ronstar - Next scan 21st Jan - EDD 28th August 2009

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anything wrong. 
Ronstar


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Ladies I am very happy! Just been for my first follie scan and I have 11!!! Not bad for just one ovary! Bless it! 

They ranges in size from 7mm to 19mm with most about 15mm. I have another scan Monday but it looks like I will have EC brought forward to Wednesday. 

I am totally thrilled!

Hope everyone is ok. xxxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

*Emi-Lou * - well done you! That's good going. Hope it goes well for you! 
*
Ronstar * - just to let you know, SBF is PUPO and on the 2ww. Her OTD is next Wednesday 21st!
*
Sammyk* - glad to hear things are progressing well 

Hello to everyone else, I hope you're all OK

I sent of my prescription today, just got to keep my fingers crossed it arrives before AF!  Feeling a bit negative about it at the moment as I reckon this isnt going to work again so I'm resenting the £6k we'll be spending out! Dont know where this has come from but it may be because I seem to be surrounded by pregnant women at the moment!   Oh well, it's only money and maybe it will work. I'm sure I'll feel better about it when I start again. 

The new job is going fine though and I had my appraisal on my birthday of all days yesterday and it was a corker. Top marks in all areas and a relative ranking of 1 which puts me in the top 15% in my company. Quite chuffed with that! My boss wants to put me forward for promotion too so I may achieve something this year even if it isnt motherhood!


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks BladeRunner for letting me know about SBF. i am sorry to hear you feel a bit negative at the moment.
You always seem to have such a cheerful/positive attitude. But we all have days like that - when everything gets to us.
I certainly did between the first cycle and the second - I kept thinking why should it work for me? What will make it any different the next time?
I did feel better when i started again - I felt at least I was doing something... I hope that you feel brighter soon. I will think about you  
Hope you had a good birthday despite your appraisal.


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Blade Runner
Crazy Chick
SammyK
Wardyy

*D/Regging*   

*Stimming*
Emi-LouT

*PUPO *    
Smallbut Fiesty OTD 21st Jan

*Waiting for 1st scan *     

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex Date

Tanya - Baby Jess Arrived 29th Dec 2008
Charlies-Mum - Matthew Robert 31st Dec 2008
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Karen1975 - EDD 1st March 2009
Casatinka - EDD 1st April 2009
Ronstar - Next scan 21st Jan - EDD 28th August 2009

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anything wrong. 
Ronstar


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

What does PUPO mean?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

am typing one handed but pupo means pregnant until proven otherwise ...it's that positive mental action thing !!!


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh I see... I like that kind of thinking! 

BladeRunner - cripes what a greta appraisal! You must be a clever cookie. Sorry you're feeling gloomy though. Have you ever considered NPL to help with the old PMA? There's no reasom why it wouldn't work for you this time, in fact it's more likely than before as you're on super duper drugs and being closely watched. Fingers crossed for you.  

I am done in today, and have an achey left hand side so I guess the follies are growing! I've done a few bits but am now taking it easy now.

xxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Emi-Lou - gobby more than clever I think!   It's all about talking the talk as well as walking the walk! I think my boss may just want to promote me into a position where I can do less damage.....  

OK now I'm the one asking about the TLAs - what's NPL?


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL! It's neuro linguistic programming. 

I have a friend that does it and hypno (it's her job) and it's fab. Can help you loose weight, stop smoking, get confidence, all kinds of things. She says she can help me get preggers with visualization, relaxation and talking to my subconcious brain.

Just a thought...
X


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Ladies!

I am very excited - just had the call to say I am going to EC on Wednesday! If I manage to fertilise some embries we'll have ET Friday.  

I just have one day at work tomorrow then I can stay home until 9th of Feb - 6th of Feb will be my test day. Dear lordy I have no idea how I will hold out that long. I suspect I will be hounding for chat on here...   Is there a 2ww post? 

I hope everyone is ok and that their journeys are going well.

xxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Emi-Lou that is great news. you will find it hard to hold out - I did!! But there is a 2wwboard - Ladies in waiting - something like that I have to look at things to recall names properly!!!
I am at the Woking on Wednesday too - but you will be all tucked up on a ward and in horribly early!!! I am there at 3:30pm for another scan mainly to check that it is one heartbeat - I am still hoping it might be two!!! Ah well I am happy that I am pregnant either way and can't wait to see it again.
good luck for Wednesday


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks! And you - hope your little one/s smile nicely for the scan!  

xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emi - good luck for EC - hope you get lots of lovely follies..

Ronstar - good luck with your scan too, can't wait to hear your news. 

Hope everyone else is OK.. sorry for lack of personals, the last week or so has been a bit hectic and am shattered. Am thinking of you all though


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Emi-Lou and Ronstar - huge luck for tomorrow


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks ladies... I hope they find some super-eggs! 

I know I'll be up at 5am staring at the phone waiting to here what happened with fertilisation on Thursday! 

Ronstar - good luck! 

xxx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Girls,
Can I join you?? Im too at the Woking Nuffield. Currently D/R for my 1st try at IVF.
Sounds like you guys are a few weeks ahead of me though.... 

So I think i'll hand around to hear you success stories!!

x


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello just-me

Nice to meet you! Any d/r side effects yet? When is your first scan?

X


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello everyone

Just a very brief post for anyone who remembers me  - I got my bfp this morning!  

Very, very best of luck to you all, 

sbf xx


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh my god that's amazing! Well done you, you must be thrilled!!

A good omen for my EC today I think...

I'm back on the ward now, eagerly waiting to see how many eggs we got. Think the suspense my kill me!

Xxx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh wow - Emi Lou all done and awake so quickly. How was EC? Were you put out? Who did it for you? Loads of luck on getting loads of eggs - please keep us updated xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

SBF- I've pm'd you but congratulations honey, I am thrilled for you...   

Emi Lou - Hope you got lots of lovely eggies, can't beieve you are posting on here by 930!!

Just-me - welcome to the board... as you can see some lovely success stories recently - good luck with your tx


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

SBF Well done hun I'm so pleased for you enjoy every moment and have a happy and healthy 9 months 

Hi to all the Woking ladies I hope you all are well! Things are hectic here but great  Jess is a dream, so good


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

hey ladies!

At home in bed now. Quite sore but resting up. Feel like I've been kicked in the side but that's all.

We got 8 eggs! Not bad from one ovary! Let's hope they fertilise! Dh produce was super so should be ok...

Xxxx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Well done - 8 eggs is great - sending loads of    for lots of embies. Do you find out tomorrow how many and then putting back 1 or 2 on Friday? It seems to happen so fast once you are on the tx cycle. How exciting!!!

Ronstar - so how many babies do you have?


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes I'll find out tomorrow how many fertilise - praying for some... Then I'll get one or two in on Friday. I hope anyway! 

Ronstar - hope all is ok.
xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

tanya - good to 'see' you - was starting to wonder where you were!!

Emi-Lou - 8 eggies is great - good luck for tomorrows phone call...     

Ronstar - hope all went OK today...


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi everyone,
sorry it has taken me all day to get on but I have had a migraine since yesterday and only paracetemol allowed -
so I will leave the rest to imagination. Had my scan and it is one perfect little sac, contents and all and a lovely heartbeat.
It has grown so much already from 8mm at 7weeks to 22.5 today at 8.5weeks. I am so thrilled - and still quite amazed. 
Have to go off to the GPs now so I am in the hands of the NHS.
SBF - great news - I am delighted for you.
Emi-Lou eight is great - good luck for the call tomorrow - that sore feeling goes off fairly quickly just keep drinking...
Hello Just-Me - hope all goes well with your tx.
Fingers how is the lovely Liam Getiing big no doubt>
   all round
X


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Fab news Ronstar - hope that migraine is better now - I suffer with them and they are horrible   Liam is lovely thanks and yes he is getting huge now! I have some photos on ******** if you are a member pm me for my details and I can give you access to see the photos..


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey ladies.

Ronstar - great news. Must have been lovely to see your little one again. How exciting.

I got The Call at 8am on the dot - we have 5 embryos all tucked up and ready to go! I am thrilled to bits and will have ET tomorrow at 9.15am.  

I am not too keen on the cyclogest... I feel sick as a dog this morning. Could my oestrogen levels still be high from stimms?

xxx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Excellent news on your embies Emi-Lou - I hope this morning went well. How many embies did you have put back? Have you some frosties? Wishing loads of     for the 2ww.

Great news Ronstar too - one little baby all safe and sound!!! 

Just me - how are you doing? Where abouts are you in your tx now?

Hope everyone else is OK. I have planning meeting next Tuesday then full steam ahead!!!

 wardy


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

That great news emi-lou hope all whent well today.

Ronstar how exciting, has it all sunk in yet (mummy to be) ? hope your felling better.

Just me welcome to the board.

Warddy- not long to go now till you start i thought the d/regg bit would drag but carnt belive its been 6 days for me already time goes so quickly.

Fingers would just like to say thanks realy, even though you must be so busy looking after liam 
you allways make time to reply to peoples posts. liam must be such a good baby and growing so fast.

HI to everyone else hope were doing ok


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

hey all!

well my 5 embroys turned into a Grade A four cell and the rest were duffers! dr hall said the Grade A was 'just perfect, couldn't be better' so I was thrilled with that! 

the rest were six cells (I think) but they were poor quality - murky and undefined with a think outer layer. Anyway they said that obviously the Grade A would go back and they would but a duffer in if it would make me feel more positive. So I said why not! I know a few ladies who had a 'poor quality' one in and got a healthy baby. It's nice to have a back up anyway...

So I am PUPO! Been sat at home drinking peppermint tea and tepid water, trying to sit still. I feel really relaxed and chilled.

I hope everyone else is ok.
xxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Lovely news Emi Lou. 1 Grade A is fab but as you said I have seen on here time and again ladies falling pregnant with a 'duffer'... keep your lovely positive attitude honey and congrats on being PUPO!!!! Cyclogest is yucky but just think of it as a good thing as it helps to support everything that has been happening in the last few days    

Sammyk - thanks for saying that. I am lucky that Liam is a good boy so I do try to get on here to be as supportive as possible. I was very lucky to have tons of support throughout my time of ttc and through my pregnancy with Liam and only want the same outcome for all my FF. It really helped me to have people who have been through tx and REALLY understood how each step of the way felt and if I can be that help to others then that's great. I do worry that I might upset people by being on this thread, but I spent 15 years ttc and never believed it would happen for me, so I hope that the fact it has happened is inspiring for you ladies currently going through tx.   

Ronstar - so thrilled for you hon, I pm'd you my ** details so you should be able to see the photos now  

Wardyy - your planning meeting seems to have come round very quickly - I'm sure it has seemed longer for you... hope it goes OK and you can get going very soon   

Just me - how are you finding d/regging?

B/Runner - hope you are Ok hon  

SBF - is it sinking in yet?


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Emi-Lou - everything crossed for you hun. Stay chilled and positive I am sure it has to help! You will be testing before you know it.

Sammy - so you are DR already? Thats great - I will be bit behind you then as DR next Sunday so I guess you will be stimming by then. When is your EC expected?

BR - Af showed up yet? We could be DR together!!

Fingers - gosh I did not realise you had tried for so long!!! That must have been so hard. We have been lucky to get moving with tx pretty quickly - mostly because we are impatient and so hurried every stage through as much as we could - our GP has been fab too and got pretty much all our tests done on NHS. As I am egg sharing the tests are endless - but worth it I hope.

So, yes planning meeting Tuesday and then DR from Sunday next week. I just need to fill my forms in now as have to write a message for any baby born from my donation for he or she to read when they are 18!!! Not going to be easy so I have been putting it off! Best do it though.

Keep well everyone


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gosh - quiet on here this weekend.

Emi Lou - are you symptom spotting yet? Sending you lots of lovely implanting vibes       

Wardyy - one week today and you'll be jabbing away - coming round quickly... have you written your message yet? It must be really difficult to know what to write but I'm sure you'll find the right words..

Hope you other ladies are OK, I've just finished a huge pile of ironing that has been building up for weeks so feeling pleased with myself but shattered, so am off to get a cuppa before my little monkey wakes up.. catch you all later..


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

hello! Well 2 days past transfer on Friday and I'm feeling ok... Feel very sickly all the time. Could that be from the high oestrogen after stimms? 

Also got v sore boobs and have been getting period cramps since 12pm. Not bad or constant but definately there. Not sure what to make of all that if anything! 

Hoping nothing is wrong... 

Tis quiet on here this weekend... Hope everyone is busy doing something nice. I've had my feet up all weekend while drinking water, milk and eating fruit!

Xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

EmiLou - cyclogest can make you feel sicky. The sore boobs and cramps are good signs though - I had those on my successful 2ww wait... in fact, I kept a note of my 'symptoms' day to day and found it the other day and it made interesting reading. Glad you are chilling out this weekend, I think a few days being a bit less energetic than you usually are is a good thing... I don't remember if you said you are taking the whole 2ww off? 

Oops someone at door - back soon x


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Watcha

Yes am taking whole 2ww off. We're so quiet at work they let me take it paid, not as holiday or sick, I was dead chuffed. I am just doing about an hour a day at home.

I am going to do a journal I think - it'll help me remember this journey which will be nice if it's a success! 
x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi All!!

I've only just ventured back to the web!! I've been pre-occupied with reading the Twilight series of books... OMG I've been soooo absorbed, that Its really taken my mind off of what Im doing!! I never read, but Ive finished 3 thick books since 10th Jan!! (Im back today, as Im waiting for the fourth book to arrive in the post!!!!! What a saddo i am!!! 

Down regging has been fine I think, bit moody last week, and feeling tired.. but that might just be me. Thankfully I got AF today, so am really relieved. I was starting to wonder if things would go to plan or not. So I have a Base line scan on Friday, so thats brilliant timing!!

I'm really pleased to hear the success stories that I've just caught up on!!

I've got my fingers crossed for you Emi-Lou  

Feel really tired tonight, can't be bothered to cook dinner as Im not hungry... I think I'll send hubby out to get fish and chips or something... He'll be quite pleased about that!!
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emi Lou - that's fab to get paid leave!! As I said it is interesting to look back at my day to day symptoms on 2ww so I would keep a journal again..

Just-me - I was a moody old bag with the d/regs too!! It eases a bit once you start stimming (although if you ask my DH he'll tell you it hasn't worn off yet   ) 

Hope you other ladies are doing well


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Just_Me

I was the same on down regs - tired and couldn't be bothered to cook. We ate egg toasties a lot those 2 weeks!! All good signs though. 

9 days to test date for me. I am VERY bloated and uncomfy - is this normal? I also feel sick still and have a bit of bladder pain after weeing sometimes. Hoping that's a good thing. Also had some more AF style pains today.   this is all good signs!

I thought I'd be really bored at home but I'm fine, feel really chilled and relaxed too. Not anxious or stressed at all.

I am about to start a new book - hopefully it'll keep me busy like you! 

xxxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello all

Emi-Lou - hope the 2ww is going OK   

Just-me - good luck with your baseline scan  

Wardy - yes, finally AF showed her ugly face this morning! But I wont be down regging as I'm on short protocol  

Fingers - I'm fine thanks hun. Tired from the travelling, bunged up with a cold and aching like buggery with the old witch in town, but besides that I'm good!!!   You sound like you're doing OK with your new little 'un   

Ronstar - glad to hear the scan went well. It must be amazing to see that heart beat for the first time!

Oh bit of bad news for you ladies, in case you hadnt heard, SBF texted to say that she has had a suspected miscarriage. I havent heard anything since so I'm not sure if it's definite or not, so please keep your fingers crossed for her and her little bundle.

As for me, well when AF arrived this morning I rang Woking and I'm in for my baseline scan in 40 minutes. I guess I'd better get cracking then!!   As I'm on short protocol, I think I start stimms tomorrow, so all being well I should be PUPO in just over 2 weeks..........  Blimey, one step at a time, got to get a clear baseline first!!     I'll let you know how it goes later

Take care
BR xxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Just a quickie to let you know that the scan went well. Both ovaries are inactive, lining is at 4.4mm and falling and I start my stimms tomorrow night. If all goes to plan, I'll have ET on Friday 13th of all days!!


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

great news blade runner! 

Happy stimming!

X


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Great news B/runner - good luck with Stimms - pass on our love to SBF - I so hope that it is better news for her.. 

Emi-Lou - how are you doing? Are you getting bored with daytime tv yet?

Hope all you other ladies are doing OK, sorry no more personals today - am off to meet work colleagues for lunch and have loads to do yet!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Unfortunately it's not good news for SBF, she's had her miscarriage confirmed


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

oh no, so sad for SBF - please send her our love. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh dear that's such a shame she must be devestated. 

I'm fine thanks... Tired out, can't sleep, starting to feel more excited/anxious... Oh the fun!!

Xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Tell SBF I am thinking of her and sending her lots of


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Sorry to read about SBF what a really really aweful thing to happen.

Fingersarecrossed... you just made me laugh with the "moody old bag" bit!! so funny!!

Had my baseline scan this morning, so can start stimming tomorrow. Was a little concerned as they want me to use Gonal F this time instead of Menopur as I need such a funny amount. If I had gone ahead with Menopur, I would only be using one ampule and half of another. Then throwing the rest away... so they think its best to go for Gonal F as its in a pre-filled injecter pen..... and a lot less messing around...

Is anyone else on Gonal F??

Im sure it will be just the same, its just I know what happens to me on Menopur, Gonal F is an unknown quantity. 

Emi-lou - Got my fingers crossed still!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just-me - glad I made you laugh and didn't offend you!!   I was on Gonal F for my successful ICSI - so hope that's a good sign for you...  so much easier than the faffing around mixing water and powder..


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Fingersarecrossed,

You don't know how relieved I am to hear that!! I was a little bit worried that I'd made a bad choice... phew... 
I'll rest easy now!!

Enjoy the rest of your evening x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Blade Runner
Crazy Chick
SammyK

*D/Regging*    
Wardvy
Stimming
Just-me

*PUPO *    
Emi-Lou T

*Waiting for 1st scan *     

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex Date

Tanya - Baby Jess Arrived 29th Dec 2008
Charlies-Mum - Matthew Robert 31st Dec 2008
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Karen1975 - EDD 1st March 2009
Casatinka - EDD 1st April 2009
Ronstar - Next scan 21st Jan - EDD 28th August 2009

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anything wrong. 
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just- me - glad to be of help!!  

Ronstar - thanks for the update. Hope all is going well   How are you feeling?


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi sorry i havent been on all week just been so busy at work and so tired, a combination of d/reg and getting up at 5.30am i think.
I have baseline scan on monday its come round so quickly. 

emi-lou hows your 2ww going ?

B/runner good luck with the stimms its great that you could start so soon.

Was so sorry to here sbf news hope shes ok.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Good to hear that we're all ticking along nicely... Just me - hope the gonal F pen thingy goes well. 

I am on day 8 of 2ww and feeling positive today after a wobbly day yesterday. I'm going to get out of the house for a bit - or I'll get cabin fever! I am thinking of testing on Monday - 10 days past ET. I can't stand the thought of leading up to one big test day, I'd rather easy myself in/let myself down gently! 

Has anyone tested early to see BFP then tested on due date to see BFN? 

xxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all

Ronstar - can you put me down as stimming please? My dates are EC 11th, ET 13th, OTD 27th Feb. Thanks

Emi-Lou - I really wouldnt waste your money. You'll get a BFN and be gutted then get a BFP on OTD, or get a BFP and be ecstatic and then get a BFN on OTD! What's the point? The clinics tell you to wait 2 weeks (or more) so that your 'real' hormone levels are tested not your chemical ones. Any reading on day 10 just cant be trusted.

Sammyk - good luck with your baseline scan

Just-me - what are your dates? Looks like we'll be on the 2ww together   

SBF is up and down at the moment (understandably) but not giving up yet. Our little group is also coping with the news that one of the other ladies who is expecting twins had her 20 week scan and they found that one twin had died. Her little girl. The other is a boy. They're leaving the girl in there and she'll have to give birth to both when the boy comes along. All pretty awful really.   So I'm rather aprehensive at the moment to be honest, not my usual positive bouncy self


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emi-Lou - stay away from the peesticks   As B/Runner said day 10 result cannot be trusted and you will only torture yourself until OTD as to whether it is true or not. I admit I tested 2 days before test day but then I tore myself to pieces for 2 days wondering whether the result could really be true... 

B/Runner - I saw your friends news - how awful for her.   Please try to stay positive honey, this site is fantastic for support but it also makes you realise how things can go wrong when you see such sad news - bear in mind that this is a small percentage of people though and as we are all focussed on getting pregnant and staying pregnant, the news affects us more...

Sammyk - poor you - d/regging is tiring enough without 530 starts   Good luck with yoru baseline hon    


Love to all you other Woking Lovelies - am off to Woking in a bit to try and buy BIL a 40th birthday gift - what do you buy the man who has everything?


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Blade Runner
Crazy Chick
SammyK

*D/Regging*    
Wardvy
Stimming
Just-me
Blade-Runner

*PUPO *    
Emi-Lou T

*Waiting for 1st scan *     

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex Date

Tanya - Baby Jess Arrived 29th Dec 2008
Charlies-Mum - Matthew Robert 31st Dec 2008
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Karen1975 - EDD 1st March 2009
Casatinka - EDD 1st April 2009
Ronstar - Next scan 21st Jan - EDD 28th August 2009

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anything wrong. 
Ronstar


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey everybody,
Hope you are all ok.
Emi-Lou - wait it out it goes eventaully and you don't want to torture yourself by testing too early. On the second IVF I didn't really wanted to test as I knew that then i would know for good or bad...
Blade -Runner how is it going? The short protocol seems to be much, much speedier.
Fingers - thank you for asking - I am good. Migraine's seem to be ok at the mo. Not feeling that sick. Bit strange with what i wnat to eat... but good.
How are you and Liam?
Gotta goo as dog wants a walk and husband has man flu!!!!


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

hey everyone

gosh what sad news about that lady with the twins - must be devestating. 

hmmmm.... testing early. I consider myself told but have a question. I've heard from other ladies that it's bad to test early as you may have the HCG trigger shot in your system still which will give you a false BFP. Woking didn't give me this injection - or they certainly didn't tell me they did...

Is it normal for Woking not to do this? And if I did get a positive result early is there any way it could be false if I didn't have the HCG injection?

Blade Runner - what chemical hormones do you mean? 

I am curious as this is my first go and I don't really get how it works in terms of why a test done before test date could give you a false positive.

Thanks ladies! 
xxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Emi-Lou,
They must have given you a shot to take - a single injection last burserlin precisely timed and precise time for the pregnal? The pregnal is the HCG trigger that tells yor ovaries to release the eggs ready for EC.
Well at least that is what I understand. And it is this that can stay in your system and cause a false positive.
When do you test? Must be about half way now?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emi-Lou - Ronstar is right the Pregnyl is the HCG shot that you would have had 36 hours prior to EC. It varies between people how long it takes to come out of your system but I wouldn't take the chance that it hadn't. This is what Blade Runner was talking about when she said 'chemical' hormones. It basically mimics the pregnancy hormone.. hold on honey


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

wow!!! Look at the snow!! bbbrrrr its bloom'in cold though.

Well I've been injecting the gonal f for the last two days and can't believe how easy it is compared to the menopur!! Fingers crossed it works as well too!!

bladerunner - These are my dates... can they change if they think you are cooking earlier??... I have a scan booked in for next friday 6th... then have scans booked in for 9th & 11th. and EC penciled in for Friday the 13th of all days!!! 

anyway, better start running round trying to find winter gear for the morning!!
Night


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Brrrr - plenty of the white stuff around today!! DH has attempted to go to work but not sure if he'll be home again as he drives for a living and not sure that many people will be driving anywhere today!! haven't seen snow like this since I was 10 years old!! 

Anyone that HAS to go out today - take care and wrap up warm


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

What a fab morning! Spent the day so far photographing the kittens experiencing their first snow, and building a 7 foot tall snow man with DH!! Everyone walking by the house with sleds and trays have called out that they love our snow man and given it the thumbs up. I'd never really built a proper snowman before, so it had to be done!!    And it's my bengals first birthday today, blessim, not that he knows, but he's been having a whale of a time leaping about in the floofy stuff   

Just-me - I may see you at Woking then. I have my scans this Wednesday and Friday and next Monday. EC is on Wednesday 11th and ET on the 13th!   Yes the dates can change if you're doing well on the follie count. I was bang on plan last time, so I'm assuming it'll be the same this time around.

That was another reason I wanted to build a snowman, wont be able to do it in a couple of weeks time (if the snow is still around of course!)


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Bladerunner my dog is enjoying her first real snow to. She is 19months and thinks it is great.
Keeps doing 'bully' runs in the garden (bully runs are bull terrier mad 5 minutes).
Snowman sounds great - i am indoors nursing a cold so no snow man for me today.
Hi to all


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi all baseline scan whent well start stimms tomorow, what a faf they seem to be.
Set off to go to work this morning got stuck so whent home but had to abandon car then walk rest of way, was out for 3 hours and only got as far as nuffield (i live in bisley ) then nuffield called and said i needed to get in asap so had to walk back love the snow but that wasnt fun.
Hope your all at home nice and warm x


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Sammy - sounds awful! So did you get your car back? What are the roads around Woking Nuffield like now? We have to go in early tomorrow for my first scan?!


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey ladies

Quick one from me. I'm in royal Surrey with ohss, been feeling terrible but slightly better now. I'll be in a night or two and will catch up soon.

Hope you're all ok. Xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Emi-Lou - poor you - hope ypu feel better soon


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sammyk - poor you - good job you aren't too far from WN

Emi-Lou - poor you too, let's hope the OHSS is a good sign...      Glad you are feeling a bit better. How are you finding Royal surrey - I thought they were fab..

B/runner -good luck for your scan tomorrow


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi there all

Emi-Lou - blimey, OHSS?! Sorry to hear that hun   Hope you feel better soon  

Well, I've just got back from my scan. Very interesting it was too! I was aiming for 11 follies, my 'magic' number from last time. I reasoned that the extra menopur and lack of inhibitors would ensure that my ovaries would resemble two large bunches of grapes at harvest time and be well in excess of a measley 11. Alas, it was not to be. Didnt even make the 11 this time.  

But the measures were rather a surprise. Last time on my first progress scan my lining was at 7mm and I had follies of 3x7, 3x8, 9, 2x10, 11 & 13, this time there's no messing about with single figures! I have a lining of 8.3 and 8 follies at 10, 11, 2x12, 16, 17, 18 & 21!!!    No wonder I've had to resort to a warm water bottle to try and ease the stabbing pains in my abdomen!  

They're now talking about moving my plan forward two days with EC now on Monday and ET on Wednesday! So I have one final scan this Friday to confirm then that's that it seems!  I know the short protocol is quick, but this feels a bit mad!    And I cringe to think about all the monies worth of drugs that will now gather dust in the stair cupboard!   I guess that's the price you pay for getting your meds up front not from the clinic   Shouldnt complain, hopefully they'll gather lots of dust as I wont be needing them for a next time


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi all - just a quickie from me today.

Emmi-lou - best of luck sweetie and hope you are feeling better. Is today test day? Hope you get the result you want.

BR - excellent news on your follies - sounds like your mountain of supplements have helped. How quickly its all happened though   . I am on hols next week so may not be able to keep up with everything so huge luck for next week.

I started stabbing on Sunday - this is going fine so far but I gave myself one huge bruise on the 1st one - DH has done them since and no bruising!!!

Hi to everyone else - hope you have survived the snow

Wardy


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey ladies

Excellent follies BR! Nice work!

I'm just saying hi... Still in Hosp. Finding them a bit hit and miss. Didn't see a doctor for 29 hrs after admission! I was in agony last night with huge tum so should have had a scan asap but no news yet. Anyway, I'm sore and feeling sick but ok really I guess. Oh and I can't breathe! LOL. 

Test date is tomorrow, dh is bringing me the Nuffield one in later so I can do it in the morn.

Hope you're all ok. 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blade Runner - great results honey - good luck for EC...    

Wardyy - I always managed to bruise myself when I did it, anyway I reasoned it was the best way to keep DH involved.

Emi-Lou - sorry to hear you are still in, hope you get the scan shortly. Are you on a gynae ward or just a general ward? 

Morning othe lovely ladies...


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi all hope were all ok

emi-lou how you feeling ? from what we were told at nuffield most people that develop severe ohss are usualy pregnant really hope this is the Case for you hon fingers crossed.

B/R wow that really fab no wonder you needed hot water bottle take it easy.

Well finally got my car back picked it up 5.15am on Tuesday. my legs hurt so much on Tuesday i could hardly concentrate at work let alone walk.
At my basesline scan lining was 2.5 and i had some  immature follicle's i thought we wernt meant to have any ? oh well back on Monday so we shall see.

take care all x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emi-Lou - good luck for testing tomorrow      

Sammyk - glad you got your car back. Your lining is good and I don't think it's uncommon to have a couple of immature follies at baseline so try not to worry... 

Hope everyone else is OK...


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi there - I am new to the forum but not new to IVF. I had my 1st IVF at woking nuffield last sept. Test day came with a negaitve so spent 2 or 3 weeks grieving. Then fell v ill and was rushed into hospital with a ruptured eptopic - from the IVF so a rollercoaster of emotions. I lost my right tube and felt devastated we had got so near but also full of hope that we did get pregnant. I ovulated early too and they managed to get 2 eggs and i fertilised so it only really does take one!! BAck on track now and will be downregging with the woking nuffield in early March for attempt no 2 - am V nervous this time! Noticed Emi Lou in RSCH - how are you doing? Hope you dont mind me joining but the support network seems great!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

TDMC1 - welcome to the thread. So sorry to hear about your ectopic pg, it must have been awful for you and your DH to have so many conflicting things happening in a short space of time. As you said it only takes one, and we've seen several ladies on this thread with a successful pg from one embie. Hope you are feeling positive about your next tx, nothing wrong with being nervous but try to keep the PMA going.. I ovulated early on my 1st tx and the next time they gave me Prostap to down reg (which worked in that it stopped me ovulating early, so it may be something they offer you. Have you had your planning appt yet? Anyway, stick around honey, we have a nice bunch on this board and some of the successful WN ladies post here still ( including myself) so if you have any questions just ask - there is usually someone that can help! 

Emi - Lou - Any news?         Hope you are feeling more comfy now..  

Hello other lovely ladies x


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all

Just a quickie as I've got to fly to my acupuncture appointment  but OMG, I just had to tell you about my scan!! It just goes to show what a change in protocol does!! By my second progress scan on my last tx my follies were starting to falter and alot were still in single figures. My first scan for this tx last Wednesday showed 8 follies already in double figures. I had my second scan this morning and I now have 11 in double figures with the largest being 27mm!!!!!    I didn't even know they could get that big as at my 3rd scan on my previous tx my largest was 21mm and the rest were mid to low teens!! 

And, this time round, this second scan was my last scan!! No more stimming or scans, my EC has been brought forward to Monday and I'm in the home straight!! I cant believe it!!!    

Blimey, I'm quite shocked actually!! Better get to acupunture and sort out my pre and post EC & ET appointments!!!  

Laters
BR xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

B/Runner - that's fab news - how exciting!! Good luck for Monday honey...      will be keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Was typing a reply and lost it - darn computer.

So - great news BR huge luck for next week.

Emi-lou - where are you any news?

TDMC1 - welcome and good luck wioth your treatment.

Fingers - hope you are OK and Liam is being good.

My DR is going OK although I am very tired but have a week off work so will make the most of it.

Love to all x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies,
I have recovered from yet more migraines and wanted to say hi.
Feeling mych better today and cheerful - migraines make you so miserable.
Welcome TDMC1 - Can i shorten you to TD? I get so confused with all the spellings etc -
and I am so bad at typing!!
Emi-Lou - hope you are ok and today brought good news??
Blade-Runner how much better are things this time? It shows how much they really do learn from
that first cycle. We had to change from IVF to ICSI after our first cycle.
Fingers - How is your gorgous little man?
Wardvy - glad to hear DR is going well - enjoy that week off work.
I went to meet the midwife today and it felt really real. She was such a sweet person that she has let me book to
come every week after next week to hear the heart beat so that I don't have to worry - how nice is that?
Anyway better do some work - supposed to be working at home today!!!


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey ladies... V quickie from me. 

Still in RSCH but feeling bit better today and have seen doctors more now. Hoping not to be here much longer...

Test day today... It's a BFP! I'm thrilled but cautious and scared! I'll celebrate more when all this is over.

Hope you're all ok. Xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi ladies I don't really post here any more but I still read how you are getting on and wanted to congratulate Emi-Lou    

Blade Runner I'm glad that this protocol is working for you, good luck


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Emi lou - wonderful news!!!! Congratulations on your      It's great to hear some good news!!   Hope they let you out of hospital soon! 

TanyaK - thanks hun  

Ronstar - glad to hear the migraines are stopping, they sound no fun whatsoever!! I'm cautiously optimistic about this tx. My follicle projection graph (yes I am a sad muppet!) shows that I should be knocking on the door of 10 follicles by Monday. If they all have eggs in (big 'if') then that's rather alot better than the 3 mature ones last tx!! Obviously we then have the fertilisation and growth hurdles but the ICSI procedure didnt pose a problem last time and his   seemed to be quite happy to   with my eggs and grow 2 high grade embies out of 3 eggs!

Wardy - I got really tired when I down regged too. It's all part of it I'm afraid, but it's worth it and at least you can lounge around on your week off and not put yourself under too much pressure  

Fingers - thanks, appreciate that  

TD - Hi there!!   and welcome!   I'm not surprised you feel nervous after going through that but you're in good hands at Woking and we'll be here to cyber support you along the way  

Sammy - Your lining sounds good (they like it under 5mm at baseline) and you will have follies after down regging, they're always there, they're just not active at the moment. You wait til those stimms hit though   

I've been thinking it's all been quite strange really. During my last tx, I was on the bench. My company paid me to stay at home as they didnt have a client placement for me. So all the way through downregging and stimming and my EC and ET and my 2ww I was at home which was great. This time around I was dreading fitting work around the tx and having to travel to Southampton on top of it was worrying me. But my first week of short protocol I had a bad cold so my boss told me to work from home, my second week with my scans etc, everyone has been snowed in so I could work from home again, and next week for my EC and ET, I just told my boss I was having a minor op and would sign off sick for a couple of days and work from home the rest of the week and she was fine about it as she's in India for the next two weeks anway. I think I've been very very lucky with this so far! I hope it's a good sign that this one will work too    It certainly takes the pressure off anyway! 

Oh well, off to make up a nice warm water bottle, my insides are doing the hokey cokey at the moment!!!    Have a good weekend all, I'll let you know how Monday goes. 

Take care 
BR XX


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Ronstar

Sorry I haven't been around for a while and seem to have lost the link to this thread on my favourites!  Anyway, just wanted to update you on my status for your tracking.  I will now be induced at 38 weeks due to having gestational diabetes, so it looks like my EDD will be around the 18 March.  I can't believe how ironic life can be sometimes as this is around my dear Dad's birthday.  I'm still struggling to come to terms with life without Dad, especially as the baby's arrival is fast approaching, his first grandchild after 11 years of trying!!  Life sucks huh.

Anyway, I hope you're doing okay and I hope to be more of a regular on this board now I'm finished at work  

Love
Casatinka
xoxoxo


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

EMI LOU                            Fab news - I knew it!! 

Ronstar - sorry you've still been having migraines - hope they clear up for you soon.. what a lovely midwife to let you come every week for hb monitoring.. bless

Casatinka - hi honey - not long to go now! Hope you are feeling OK.

B/runner - glad the weather worked out for you!! I'm sure it's a good sign!! 

Wardy - enjoy your week off.. yes Liam is being good thanks - must try to post an updated piccie this weekend..

Tanya - look forward to seeing you next week hon, big kisses to Jessica xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Amber Grace - welcome to the thread and wishing you lots of implanting vibes     


Blade Runner - good luck for ET tomorrow, I'm sure you'll have 2 lovely embies back on board, unfortunately due to the nature of ICSI there is normally some loss as inevitably some eggs are weaker than others and not up to the procedure. Those that have fertilised are stronger eggs to start with so you still stand a good chance. Will be thinking of you tomorrow and waiting to see your news.         

Ronstar - thanks for posting the list - Monkey had Alex on 19th November..


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey ladies

BR - everything crossed for you today. Hoping you have one great embryo at least - it's all it takes to get a beautiful baby. I am sending you much PMA. I only had 8 eggs, 5 embryos and 1 good one. The rest were bad quality.

Hey to Amber - good luck in your 2ww. OHSS sucks eh? If you get it back in your 2ww it's a good sign of BFP as it's the HCG reacting with the toxins left by the stimms that causes it. It's really horrid and I can't believe I got it! I am quite unlucky and get most illnesses going! LOL. I have been home from hospital since Saturday - my tum is going down 1-2cm per day but I am still HUGE! 103cm yesterday. My legs are getting swollen and retaining water through out the day even though I am just sat in bed. Over night all the fluid runs to my abdomen and my kidneys flush it out so I pee a lot! I don't care as long as it goes!

I wanted to do a Clearblue dating test yesterday so sent DH to get them but he couldn't so bought some normal ones. I did that this morning just to check I am not imagining BFP. Nope - it's still there! strongest test I've done by miles! LOL - expensive game POAS isn't it??

Hope everyone is ok and had a good day. BR - good luck.  
xxxxxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi guys

Thanks so much for all your good wishes and positive vibes!

Ronstar - you can update me to PUPO if you like. I had 2 embies transferred this morning, one 4 cell and one 2 cell, same as last time, but they were lower grades, 2 & 3 rather than the 1 & 2 I had first time around. You seem to have me in the 'waiting to start list' too!!  

Not really sure how I feel at the moment. I'm having a hard time reclaiming my PMA as if it didnt work last time with higher grade embies, then I'm not sure how it's going to work this time around?!   

Ah well, stranger things have happened! Knowing my luck they'll both split and I'll end up with quads


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

B/Runner - congrats on being PUPO, Please try to stay positive, I remember one lady from Woking who had what she thought was a really poor response ( 2 follies) - WN advised her to convert from IVF to IUI to try and save money on that cycle and she got her BFP and now has a beautiful daughter. I know it's a different situation but it just shows that if it is meant to be at that point in time then it will be.          Quads eh    


Emi-Lou - glad the fluid is going slowly - I wish I'd known to invest in shares in the POAS companies before I went down this road - at least I might have got a bit of profit that way!!


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello 

Glad to hear you had your two embryos transferred Bladerunner...will keep fingers crossed for you....

Emi Lou glad you are feeling better, the Nuffield told me that too about OHSS in the 2WW, so I am in a completely quandary - if I got it back part of me would probably feel happy because of the 'likely to get BFP' thing, the other half....arrrgggh.....it hurts!   I am still drinking 3-4 litres of fluid daily in an attempt to stave it off...so I am on the loo a lot too! When do you have your first scan?

I am with you all on the POAS thing...must have paid hundreds in POAS costs over the years too....when I fell pregnant with my son I think I bought up every single brand of test on the market just to make sure it was true  

Amber


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Blade runner - I have all my fingers crossed for you and hope you are taking it easy and thinking good sticky thoughts for implantation! The 2 weeks goes so slow - I think that was the most painful part of it all. This time I have got nintendo DS brain training and I think that will hopefully pass the time quicker!

Agree about POAS budget - over three years could probably have paid for another round of IVF with all I bought! Dont ever buy them now - I kinda think if it didnt happen in 2 1/2 yrs au naturale with 2 fallopian tubes, it aint gonna happen now with one! Still hanging in there for AF to arrrive - due anytime tomorrow til sunday - I am so impatient!!!!!

I love this forum - finally someone other than my DH who knows what we all go through - friends and family are sympathetic but dont really get it - if you know what I mean - its always the phrase 'you are trying to hard' or 'it will happen I am sure!!!!'


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Can I ask a question - how do you get the pink writing at the bottom of your posts? I am v new to this still...


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

TDMC1 said:


> Can I ask a question - how do you get the pink writing at the bottom of your posts? I am v new to this still...


Hey TD, just move your pointer over to your name to the left of one of your posts and click. This will take you to your profile info. On the left you'll see a modify profile option, click on the second option down, forum profile information, and this will show you what info you have in your profile that displays on the left of all your posts. If you go down to the signature bit, anything you type in there will display as the pink writing under your posts.

Hope that helps


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Blade Runner! How are you feeling today?


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

TDMC1 said:


> Thanks Blade Runner! How are you feeling today?


No worries.

Um, not sure to be honest. A bit non-plussed really. I think I'm resigned to the fact that this round wont work. I'm still in alot of pain from EC and I had no problems at all last time, didnt even need paracetamol. And the embies that we got were lower grades than last time too. So if I was in no pain last time, with no swollen aggravated ovaries and I had two high grade embies transferred and it didnt work then, then how on earth is it going to work this time around?!  

My head knows all the arguments about "it aint over til it's over" and all that, and I've read all the success stories about women with low grade embies and OHSS still getting their BFPs, but in my heart I feel quite deflated and resigned.  Maybe once the pain in my abdomen starts to subside I'll feel better, you never do feel very good when you're hurting do you? 

I'm heading off for my post transfer acupuncture appointment now, although I'm sick of needles!! Gotta give Bubble and Squeak the best chance though havent I? Poor little bundles are only 2 and 4 cells big so they need all the help they can get!


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

I understand how you feel completely. I was in awful pain after last EC and felt v down during whole 2 week wait - I actually fell down the stairs during 2 ww as well and thought it all over. you can tell yourself all the arguements but if you have that feeling in your head nothing will shift it - so I wont say a word! Acupuncture is a good move - I shall have that again. This time is going to be hard as I think we are just expecting it to work as it did last time, sort of, and this could be the time it just doesnt. Same with you I suppose, this ttc journey is so hard!!Have a nice time at ACU.


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey ladies

BR - just because they weren't Grade A when they went in doesn't mean they won't turn into Grade A. My friend had tx at WN and they told her some of her embryos were duff and would be destroyed. She asked them to monitor them for 24 more hours and they all turned Grade A and were good enough to freeze. Just think that could be happening to you right now! They could be growing big and strong!

I was in a lot of pain after EC, I was sore for days so that's no indication of how the tx will go. 

I am sending huge PMA to you. I think it'll work... just a feeling... 

xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

B/Runner - hope you are feeling a bit less sore soon   Remember we are all here for you when you are feeling down. TDMC1 is right - ttc is so hard mentally and physically, just take care of yourself   I was really uncomfortable after EC too, it just means they have had a good "root" around in there.. 

TDMC1 - I used to hate that " you're trying too hard" and "it will happen" - how the bl**dy hell do they know what is going on!! Even the doctor at my post natal appt said to me " oh you'll prob fall pg easily now you've had one!!", I told her that I thought it was an irresponsible thing to say when it took 15 years to fall pregnant with Liam!! Does she really think our problems will clear up like that? Sorry - rant over!! 

Hope all you other ladies are OK today


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone   - just popping in as on hols for the week at centre parcs.  

BR - hope you are feeling OK - sorry the number of embies was not as expected. Just need to keep as positive as possible for the 2 that are tucked up in there. I know easier said than done!! Are you working during the 2ww or at least keeping busy? 

Emi-Lou - great to hear that you are doing well - when is your scan I must say OHSS sounds awful - what does of menopur were you on? I am worried about getting it as they keep saying I am so young (at 33 I love hearing that!!!) my FSH levels were quite good too so they are giving me only 150 of menopur which they say is a pretty low dose. I hope you feel loads better soon!!!

TDMC1 - I understand what you mean about kinda expecting this time to work - I am a bit in that frame of mind too. We have 1 DD already and my results are fine so we both think it has to work, surely? I know its important to be positive but I don't want to set myself up for a massive fall!!! 

Amber Grace -   huge luck with your 2ww - keep us posted!!!Fingers - Hi to you and Liam - hope you are both OK.

AFM I am still stabbing away with the DR and feeling fine although a bit tired still. Glad I have not had to battle to Basingstoke this week to get to work in the darn snow and ice. Lookin forward to baseline scan on Monday afternoon but AF not arrived yet. Should be tomorrow or Friday so keeping everything crossed otherwise I guess it will screw all the dates up!!!

All for now - wardyy


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

wardyy I had OHSS too - felt awful after EC, and hubby had to call the clinic out of hours on the night after EC as I was just all over the place and nearly passing out. I kept getting told I was 'so young' as well and I'm 36!  For me I think if this cycle is unsuccessful they will drop menopur down next time to try and avoid OHSS. I was on 225 of menopur, though, so hopefully on 150 you should be okay.

I wish I enjoyed acupuncture, I have heard so much about it being beneficial. But when I've tried it in the past I have dreaded every appointment because I found the whole process so uncomfortable and stressful, so I decided it would probably do me more harm than good this cycle and have carried on with reflexology instead which I love. Might have to rethink if this one doesn't work though.

Ax


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Amber - I dont enjoy acupuncture either to be honest. But after reading the BMAs findings which said it can improve chances of IVF success by 65% I made myself breeeeeath through the 'strong' points when the needles went in (and flaming well hurt!), and tried to relax when all the points were done and I was just lying there for half an hour looking like a pin cushion!    I did question my therapist and asked how exactly people found this relaxing as if I didnt concentrate on breathing and relaxing I found that my back and shoulders really tensed up and he said that it just affects different people different ways.   I do wonder if a more overall relaxing therapy would be more appropriate but apparently my chi becomes less congested and my 6 pulses even out after my tx, (so I'm told), so it must be doing something??!  

Wardy - a holiday at CP? Cool, love it there! Which one are you at? We've been to all of them in the UK, they're such fun! Hope you have a fab time. I'm working from home mostly during the 2ww. Luckily my boss is in India at the moment so she wont be around to monitor where I am. As long as my documents get written I guess it doesnt matter where I am really!

Fingers - thanks, appreciate that hun   It's not really like me to be so whingey, I guess it's just got to me this time. I have a feeling I jumped in too quick after the last tx to be honest. I was too impatient and thought I'd gotten over the first tx but now I think it's all catching up.  

Emi- Well you learn something new every day. I never knew that embies changed their gradings as they grew, although thinking about it now I guess it makes sense. Well I guess they could degrade as they grew but I didnt know they could improve! That's a nice thought, I'll hold onto that, thanks!   I hope your feeling is right! The thing about the pain and inflammation is I read an article about frozen embryo transfer and why a study has shown it's more successful than fresh transfer, (not taking into account those embies that dont survive the thawing process), and they've put it down to the fact that the embies are being transferred into a non-aggravated environment, so there's no inflammation or OHSS or anything like that, just a quiet warm uterus for them to snuggle into. Shows what good reading does for you though doesnt it?!   

TDMC - thanks, it's nice to know that others understand where you're coming from   I think I'll give falling down the stairs a miss though! Although I did fall off a step ladder during the last tx, but that was before ET. Do you think these hormones make our legs not work properly or something??!    Maybe we need a study on that too......


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Wardy - I was on 3 viles of menopur - not sure what the dose is. I am considered very young for treatment at 29 so guess this is why I reacted so well - or not well in the end! 

BR - sounding more positive - that's what I like to hear! 

xxx


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

I loved Acupuncture - it never hurt and i found it very relaxing. I have it pre treatment and then on the day of ET and 2 days after that. Not sure how it works but as you say I do everything within my power to help it stick! Drank pineapple (not from concentrate) too as this helps implantation - so I have read!! Drank milk too. All must have helped but my gorgeous little embryo still got lost up the tube - I reckon it was a boy as they never ask for directions and DH thought a girl as we always get lost!


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Crazy Chick
SammyK
TDMC1

*D/Regging*    
Wardvy

Stimming
Just-me

*PUPO *    
Ambergrace
Blade Runner

*Waiting for 1st scan *      
Emi-Lou T

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex November 19th 2008

Tanya - Baby Jess Arrived 29th Dec 2008
Charlies-Mum - Matthew Robert 31st Dec 2008
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Karen1975 - EDD 1st March 2009
Casatinka - EDD 18th March 2009
Ronstar - EDD 28th August 2009

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anything wrong. 
Ronstar


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

So here it all starts.. I went for my final scan this morning... Ive sprouted 18 folies ranging from 11mm to 26mm.... so booked in for EC on Friday.
To be honest, Im starting to get really scared..... a bit worried about going under general anesthetic... (or however you spell it)..... 
As they are taking them out on Friday, when will I find out how many have fertilised Am I being silly, or are they there on a Saturday??


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

You're not being silly at all but yes they are there on Saturdays....I had my EC two weeks ago and got a call Saturday morning to confirm how many had fertilised.

When I got home after ET I avoided going to the loo for at least four hours because I was scared my embryo might fall out!  Now _that's _ silly! 

Good luck for tomorrow. 

A


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just me - that's great news, you have some good size follies there. As Amber said the embryologists are there on Saturday so you will get a call then to give you a progress report. Good luck for EC, presumably you've done your pregnyl shot already? 

Amber   It does get a bit like that - not going to the loo!! One of the nurses said to me imagine the embie as a grain of rice between two slices of bread with jam on, they aren't going anywhere!! It made me laugh but it's true...


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Just me - wow - how exciting - it is totally nervewracking and I was more nervous about the GA than anything as I had never had one before - but it was fine - although when I came round I was shouting did work know I was off for the day - very funny! It is the most nerve wracking 24 hrs to hear if eggs have fertilised - when that phone rings - your heart really does stop! Good luck and let us know tomorrow! My AF feels like it is arriving so hopefully I can ring the Nuffield in next couple of days and get my dates for down reg at beg of march or there abouts! 

Good luck Just me and hope everyone else doing ok - Blade runner - how are you feeling?

Oh and the day I had ET I shouted at my DH all the way home as he was driving over bumps and I was worried it would fall out! We are all so Crazy, but al least we all on the same wavelength!


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi all lots of chat on here the last couple of days glad everyones ok.

Just me i have ec tomorow too so looks like the 2ww will be able to keep each other company.Mine was supost to be on monday good luck for tomorow x

Ronstar i  have ec tomorow so you can update your list thanks.

B/R congrats on being pupo x

been up since 5.30 so going to bed now.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

good luck sammy and just me - it's all go on this thread again!!      

It was a year ago tomorrow that I had EC and one of those eggies is now in his cot cooing away so hope that it's a good sign for you ladies!!


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow too Sammyk!! I really don't do early mornings, so getting to the Nuffield for 7am will be a first!!

I'll have to remember about the grain of rice in between two bits of jammed bread!!! That will make me smile when hubby drives over the bumps!! 

Hope its a good Omen too fingersarecrossed!

Emi-lou, whens your 1st scan??

Anyway, I best get an early one, if thats possible... Night all x


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Sammy & Just Me - good luck for EC today! You'll probably see each other in the reception eh? Hoping your eggs are on best behaviour! Let us know how you get on. xxx

Not sure who asked but my first scan is 24 Feb - week on Tuesday. I am going to the GP today and as I've had a previous ectopic I'm hoping the NHS will also scan me early so that could be next week (they told me before that if I ever got pg again I would have a scan at six weeks). Fingers crossed! 

B/R how are you feeling now? How are those two embryos? Hope they're snug! 

xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi All,
Sorry there have been a few mistakes on the list - my head must be elsewhere!!!
Have been tired so I guess that I am not taking things in very well.
Glad everybody is well -hope EC is going well for people.
I have made it to 12 weeks today   Had a scan on Wednesday - waiting to hear about nuchal results.
Anyway I will update list again soon - please keep nudging me if I get anything wrong - half term next week so I 
might just wake up a little.


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi ya

Just got back from the Nuffield, feel a bit sore. Didn't see any of the other ladies (except in recovery room!!) as we got stuck on the M25 and were late!! Story of my life!! I'm always late!

I was really nervous about the GA, however it wasn't that bad after all. I was really shivering when I work up, felt really stange!
Anyway, they were able to get 12 eggs, 10 mature and 2 immature, so fingers crossed that do their stuff over night! Hubby sample was ok, although the motility was a little on the low side... maybe its been his problem all along   

I'm not sure whether I was hallucinating or dreaming in the recovery room, but I swear I heard that the lady in the bed next to me had 40 eggs..... do you think I was dreaming?? or was that you Sammyk?? 

xx


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Just me 40 eggs blimy think you may have been dreaming it sertainly wasnt me. Not feeling to bad altho a bit confused when i came out of anacetic 
they told me i had 10 eggs in fact 4 people told me that, anyway went back to the room and in came the nurse and she also said 10 but when the embryologist came she said i had 5 when we questioned this she said definitely 5 so why did everyone else say 10 ?
Dh sample was really good with 99.9% mobility when they told him this it was so funny he was so prowed of him self like a child who had done well
on a test bless him.

Glad it all went well for you just me and i hope your now with your feet up and i am keeping everything crossed for good news tomorrow x


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Just_me & Sammyk -well done girls! now put your feet up and watch pants tv for the rest of the day!!   

Emi-lou - glad to hear your first scan is booked, that's another milestone almost reached!

Hope everyone else is fine. I'm off to pack for a dirty, sorry - romatic weekend away with DH down in Cornwall. Mind you, not that we'll be getting up to any   as it's hands off the incubator for at least the next 2 weeks!!!    I dont want Bubble and Squeak getting bounced around in there before they've even had a chance to settle in bless'em!   

Hope you all have a wonderful Valentines weekend and best of luck to JM and SK for the calls tomorrow!!


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Just Me & Sammy - well done you! Put your feet up and rest. I am sure your eggs will be getting busy as we speak! 

BR - you have a lovely weekend away!

xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done Just me and sammy - good luck for your calls tomorrow. 40 eggs !! Ow I wouldn't like to be that lady - that would have hurt!!

B/Runner - have a lovely weekend. 

Ronstar - congrats on your 12 week milestone. what results are you waiting for on nuchal - does your hospital do the bloods?

Emi-Lou - how did you get on with the GP?


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Fingers,
Thanks for the congrats - I am so pleased to get to 12 weeks - it is a milestone.
Yeah the hospital do the bloods on the same day as the scan - if they call it's not so good and if you get a letter
ten days later it's ok - so i am just waiting it out.
How are you?
Blade Runner - what a lovely idea to have a romantic weekend - we haven't done that for a while because I find it hard to leave my dog  
Just me and Sammy - hope you get great news in the morning - will your transfers be on Monday? I had Friday EC and Monday transfer.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello!
I was wondering if i could come back to this thread!  Used to be on here when i was tcc with my little boy, and now we are going for a FET.  Would be lovely to chat to ladies who understand!  

My son was concieved on our third attempt at Woking (only have one tube after an ectopic and that was blocked-not sure if it still is now tho ?) and altho i did get pregnant natually in Sept we are using our frosties as the waiting list for a HSG is 4 months at the NHS hosital so we thought we would do this while we waited...hoepfully it will work! 

Just had a read a few pages back, well done to the ladies who had EC and fingers crossed that they are all busy fertilising and growing nicely as we speak!  

Look forward to getting to know you all!!!!

Bendy,xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bendy - welcome back honey - I'm still hanging around as you can see - like a bad smell - you can't get rid of me that easily   Sorry to hear about your mc, really hope that the FET does the trick for you - Woking seem to have achieved a lot of pregnancies from FET over the last few months. How is Luke, can't believe he is over a year now - where has that time gone? 


Ronstar - 12 weeks is great, the first big milestone. Where are you booked in - my hosp didn't do the bloods - just went by scan. We are good thanks, have an appt for Liam at the hospital next week which is a follow up to the couple of days he spent in SCBU so hopefully it is just a check over and discharge as he seems to be growing well. 

Hope all you other ladies have a lovely weekend and that your other halves spoil you for Valentines Day..


----------



## rolney (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello all.  I found this forum and it's been a real comfort since reading it.  I'm waiting to start a short protocol.  I was due to start early Feb but found out I had two cysts at my baseline scan at Nuffield Woking and have been put on the pill for a month to try to reduce them.  It was incredibly emotional as it had taken so much mental effort to prepare for that first hurdle.  Has anyone else experienced that?

We went back yesterday and are being offered another scan next Friday to see if the cysts have reduced.  I hope so as it feels so long that I've been waiting to start this and I feel really ignorant about the whole process.  You all sound so knowledgeable!
Been trying naturally for 4 years and two m/cs at 12 and 8 weeks and now 39.  Time never moved so fast...  
I hope I can join in your thread as it seems to offer you all so much support to each other


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Rolney,
My DH and I had to what felt like ages to start too - not because of cysts but because on the hycosy the dye wouldn't enter my tube
then I had a laparoscopy and the tube was found to be scarred for no apparent reason - and after that I got a post op infection - 
but you get there eventually and as frustrating as it is it will happen - get rid of the cysts first if you can and then you will be ready -
Sammy K and Just me any news
Fingers - I am booked in at St Peter's Chertsy. I didn't realise Liam had been in the SCBU that must have been a bit worrying for you at first?? Hope you have a throrouhly lovely Valentine's
with your DH and Liam.
Hello Bendy - I guess I should say welcome back...
Anyway the dog is pestering me - I need a shower - my hair looks like I have been dragged through a hedge backwards, so i will wish you all a lovely Valentine's day -
BR - hope that weekend away is fabulous.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Afternoon ladies!

Hope your all having a lovely day- * Happy Valentines Day * 

Just me and Sammy hope todays phone calls brought some very good news for you both  

Rolney hope your scan next week shows good news and you can begin, i always find waiting to start very emotional, i can imagine it was difficult to have it put on hold!

Fingers Liam looks adorable! Do you think you will try for another little bubs?

Just popped on while L is having a snooze...should be tidying up really as have friends over for a  valentines  dinner and haven't really done anthing today!! I have put up some  valentines  banners, ballons and ceiling dangleys  and some fairy lights and it will look lovely this evening I'm sure! Ohh so excited now!

It is such a special day today, this time two yrs ago i was taking ym first injection for down regs, i remember saying ohh it might work cos we are starting on  valentines  day- and i was right, we got a lovely litle boy!    God i've come over all emotional 

Right must dash, Bendybird.xx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello everyone and welcome to newbies and returners! 

Hope everyone is well and that news has been good from the embryologists for those waiting for it.

Ronstar....12 weeks well done! such a nice comforting milestone, I remember that. I had my little one at St Peters and they were lovely.

Emi Lou how are you feeling? better I hope...I have a sneaking suspicion my OHSS is on its way back....pain much less than it was but definitely there. Am drinking water like a loony! Only a few days to go now till I test, no idea whether it's worked or not, can't believe I had egg collection over 2 weeks ago!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.
A x


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello to all the newbies and returners - I am a bit of a newbie too but have had IVF once! Hope all EC went well today and those in 2WW are taking it easy and thinking positive thoughts! I am still waiting for AF to arrive so I can start down regging in march - getting impatient now!!Should be here by Monday. Hope you all having great VD day - we are having a nice home cooked meal tonight and then tomorrow off to Devon to see my sis who geve birth to another baby boy last night - she got to the hospital at 7.30pm and baby born at 7.40pm - now thats what you call fast!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY LADIES  

Just me and sammy - hope you have had your calls and your embies are dividing nicely      


TDMC1 - blimey that was fast work from your sister - scary!!   What has she called him? Enjoy your meal..

Bendy - thanks we think he is gorgeous but then we are biased   I'd like to think we'd try for another but not sure if I can go through the rollercoaster again - it's early days yet so we'll see   If not I will always be grateful that I have Liam after all these years. Sounds like you are going all out for Valentines tonight!!

Ambergrace - I hope that the OHSS doesn't flare too much but it is often a good sign so fingers crossed for you honey      

We are having a takeaway tonight, romance isn't dead in my house!! Have a good one everyone!


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi fingerscrossed - fast work indeed - her waters broke on thurs am but first contraction at 6pm on fri night - they left at 7 for the hospital and the rest is history. Spoke to my BIL this am and laughed as he said they got caught in roadworks with a manual stop sign - they had to jump the queue and beg the man with the sign to let them through - he took one look at my sisters face and went white and let them through - thank goodness as the babys head was already almost out! They have called him Soren. His big brother is very proud (he is 4) and is already v protective! Soren has not fed yet so she is not allowed out but hopefully she will be out tomorrow! My sis had a hard time conceiving her 2nd - she had 3 miscarriages in a year so its fab to finally see her with another baby in her arms


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

TDMC1, what lovely news, and a lovely name! So glad her baby's arrived safely if a little dramatically (my SIL was similar - ended up delivering her second in the car as her husband frantically tried to drive to hospital ) My little boy is 4 too, it's a lovely age (if challenging) -your sister's story is similar to mine and she gives me hope that I too will get there in the end with another (although my son tells me he wants to call another baby Percy, which I have to say would not be my first choice !). We had no probs conceiving him but have been trying since he was 18 months for a second child, during which time I've had a natural miscarriage and a clomid missed miscarriage, then further courses of clomid didn't work so finally moved on to IVF. Hope your AF arrives soon so you can start downregging... 

fingersarecrossed thank you, part of me is kind of hoping OHSS rears again as I was told that can be quite a good sign! Haven't got any worse since this morning though. I agree, your little one is beautiful, an absolutel sweetie, I love his 'stage' of babyhood - all the stages are lovely in their own ways but there is something about the first few months that is just very very special (if knackering!) - enjoy every second. 

Keeping everything crossed for sammy and just_me...   

No major valentines celebration for us tonight but have got hubby on duty cooking dinner tonight AND roast tomorrow - that's romantic enough for me 

A x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just popped on to see if any news from Just me or Sammy whilst hubby fetches our Chinese  

TDMC1 - Soren is a lovely name - blimey it was fast work from first contraction then!! Even lovelier that she has finally achieved her dream of a 2nd child after the miscarriages.   YOu did make me laugh about the man at the roadworks!! I just thank god I went into labour in the middle of the night!! Anybody stopping my car would have got a mouthful that's for sure   Here's an AF dance for you           Hope it works and AF arrives soon... you know what always brings on AF don't you, a nice romantic evening  

Ambergrace - glad pain hasn't got any worse for you. Yes he is at a lovely stage - really interacting with us now (and sleeping a bit more!!) Mmm what time shall we come to your house for roast dinner tomorrow


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi everyone!!

Got the phone call from the embryologist this morning, 10 of the 12 fertilised normally!!! Very pleased with the result!! So booked in for Monday morning for ET!!
Hopefully they are continuing to divide nicely!!

Sammyk - How was your phone call??

Hope your having a nice time away Bladerunner!

Still feeling sore, but its slowly getting better!

HAPPY VALENTINES everyone!
Me x


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Well done Just_Me! That is brilliant news 

Take care and relax lots ready for Monday.
Ax


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Fab news just-me  

Sammy - hope you got good news too


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi we got fab news today all 5 of our eggs fertilised carnt beelive it.

Ronstar carnt belive your 12 weeks already.

Just me thats fab news will see you on monday may be ? What time are you in ?


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Sammy K and Just Me what great news for you both.
Hopefully you are all ready for your transfers tomorrow - 
and feeling better from EC.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done Sammy  

good luck to sammy and just me for tomorrow - look forward to hearing that you are both PUPO..


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Excellent news Sammy....hope all goes well for you and Just Me tomorrow   

I need to pop into the Nuffield tomorrow because I don't seem to have enough cyclogest to get me through to test date on Wednesday...probably because I had a 5 day transfer and they assume you are going to have a 2/3 day one....

Hope everyone has a nice Sunday.

A x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Afternoon  

Just me and sammy - well done ladies    One more sleep and you'll be PUPO!!!! Are you guys off for your 2ww or are you going back to work?

Ladies you will have to get tickers so i know where abouts you all are with your cycles    

Ambergrace   for Wednesday!

TDMCI hope your AF hurrys along!  

I collect my treatment plan and drugs tomo, will be very odd going back there again!  Cant wait to get started now!

Opps got to dash!


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Great news Sammyk!! All 5, thats brilliant!! Quality not quantity!!

God am I in a bad mood at the moment!! arrrgggghhhhhh.......
Feeling a bit crampy at the moment as well, is that normal?? and still have a bit of old blood coming out... is that normal too Panicing that Im getting my period.... I know Im being silly, but can someone put my mind at rest!!

Im in at 8.45am tomorrow Sammyk... what time are you in??


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Just_Me...I was in a right state after egg collection - crampy as anything, awful constipation, OHSS, you name it, I had it. Didn't move much from my bed from the Friday afternoon when I got back from egg collection, to the Monday morning when I went back in for a scan. Felt terrible. You have my sympathy!

I am sure everything you are experiencing is normal. Your body will just be reacting to the egg collection and probably the anaesthetic as well. Good luck for tomorrow - I will be     for you and Sammy as well. Are you going to be able to rest up for a few days once you've had ET? I managed three days and I have to say I enjoyed every minute! 

Amberx


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi everyone, well I drove down to Devon today and saw my new nephew Soren - he is a perfect baby! My sis was due out today but they are worried as he hasnt had a pee yet so he is not allowed home! My sis still in shock at how fast the birth was!

Just me and Sammy - good luck for ET - Just me - I was in a bad way after EC too - in alot of pain but it will ease!

I am waiting for AF - should be here by tomorrow - think it on way as had a humdinger of a row with DH on way back from Devon - all because he tutted when I said we needed to stop for the loo again  - after only stopping 3/4 hr before - my AF hormones are raging! 

Cant believe it monday again tomorrow - where does time go when you are ttc!!!


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Uhm in a bit of shock - my AF has been due so we can start DR for 2nd IVF. Over weekend I have been feeling a bit sick and strange cramps down below. Took a HPT this am (not sure why just did!!!) and blimmin heck it BFP!!! In utter shock. Dont know what to do. Phoned WN and scan booked for 3.3 but so scared it another ectopic. How did this happen after 3 yrs of trying au naturale, with 2 tubes, now I only have one tube and BAM! Anyway, have told noone about from DH but had to share with you guys as if it does all go to plan it must give us all hope that it can happen!!! Please pray it sticks and is in right place!!!  Now I just going to pace the house until that scan at 6 weeks.....


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

OMG what fabulous fabulous news!  Congratulations!!!!! Will keep everything crossed that everything goes smoothly. Just shows the human body is a funny old thing - I know someone who had three IVFs, all failed, then conceived naturally the month after the last IVF!

Take care of yourself.... 

A x


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

omg tdmc1 thats amazing news  keeping everything crossed for you.

Just-me i also felt as tho af was coming to and bad constipation didn't go till this morning. We were in at 8.30 so may have seen you how you feeling now ?  

Well thats me off work now for 2ww and am already fidgety. Et went well we had 2 at 8 cells, 1 at 7 and 2 at 6 there going to leave the smaller ones to see if they turn into 8 to see if they can freeze them.

Just me hope yours went OK too x

Hope everyone else had a good weekend


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello  ladies 

sorry its been a while since my last post   

hello to all the new ladies  bladerunner Hun  hope all is well with you ??

well we had our follow up consultation with Dr hall just after our BFN  and she was happy to let us have FET after my first period ( which felt like ages)  finally turned up  a week late so  we went over to the WN for yet again another implications session  as we have  3 frosties Dr hall wants to defrost all three and hopefully  have the best 2 put back  but we have been warned that none of them will survive the process so I'm trying to keep everything crossed   

so we are just waiting for my next AF to arrive which hopefully should be next Monday so we can go ahead with d/regging 


Ive been continplating  whether to have acupuncture with this cycle but having only lived in the woking/guildford area a year I'm unsure the best person to use  does anyone have any recommendations close to the nuffield  ??


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Thats absolutely brilliant TDMC1.... what fabulous news!!!

Had my ET this morning, Sammyk..... Im always late for everything, so arrived at WN at about 8.35am... so dont remember seeing anyone waiting. 

All i remember from the blur this morning, is that they said 8 of them were grade 1 or 2.... The other two : 1 was a 2 cell and 1 was a 4 cell. 

So I had 1 embryo transferred and just got the call to say that the other 7 have been frozen.

I can't believe how quick the embryo transfer is!! All that build up and its over so quickly. 

Now starts the 2ww!! Need to throw myself into another book again to forget about it!!


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Just me - good luck with 2 WW - I kind of feel like I have just begun mine again as I have to wait for 2 weeks before nuffield will scan to check it not ectopic - if we even get that far! I am already pacing around not sure what to do with myself - brings the last 2 ww back v clearly!! Will keep my fingers and toes crossed!

Blade Runner - did you have a good weekend away - how are you feeling?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

OMG - no time to post but just had to say congrats TDMC1 - what wonderful news   Back later !!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

TDMC1 - Am over the moon for you honey, what fabulous news, it's amazing how often our bodies seem to take control after treatment - wishing you a happy and healthy next 8 months..    Good luck with your scan - you are right it's like another 2ww!!

Crazychic - welcome back hon - good luck with your FET    

Just me and sammy - congrats on being PUPO   

Hope you other ladies are good


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Evening ladies  

Sammy and just me, great news about your transfers!!  Hoping the 2ww wont drive you crazy  

TDMC1 - What fab news       2ww for you too! Hoping all is well with your scan, I'm sure it will be fine!

Crazychick I'm starting d'regs for a FET this month so hopefully you wont be too far behind me!!

Right i got to get to bed! I'm full of cold and feel like s*it!!

nighty night.xx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning everyone  

TDMC1 - Huge congrats to you hun, you must be so excited, happy, scared!!!! Do all you can to get through the next 2 weeks. I really hope it is in the right place this time  

Sammy and Just Me - great news that you have some frosties too, hopefully your remianing ones will be good to freeze too Sammy. So, girls, please tell me the secret of getting such great embies. What did you do whilst stimming Any supplements or tricks that I need to know Please help!!!

Crazychick and Bendybird - good luck with your FET.

Amber Grace - how are you feeling? Has the OHSS stayed away? When is test day for you, is it tomorrow? I have everything crossed for you!!!

I hope everyone else is doing OK - gosh we are a busy lot!!!

I had baseline scan yesterday and all is looking good so far. Start the stimms tonight - I really feel like things are moving on now. Before I know it EC will be here!!! Very scary though as DH finds out whether or not he still has a job at the same time. Trying not to get stressed though. Any definite do's or don'ts during stimms

Have a great day - wardyy x


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their congrats - it still doesnt seem possible - I had completely given up ever conceiving naturally expecially with one tube, I have been through deep depression and despair that no one really understands unless you have been in that position of so desperately wanting something that everyone else seems to be able to have but you cant! I just hope this fills us all with hope. I know it VVV early days but if god forbid we dont make it this time - the knowlegde that we did it on our own will be enough to get us through!

This board is great - if all goes to plan I will miss going through IVF just to hang out with you guys!!

I have been sick as a dog and what is it with the boob thing - OMG - will they explode!!! But I say bring it on.....

Hope everyone is ok - will be  thinking sticky thoughts for all those in 2WW and those who are about to start!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello all!!

Well what a busy lot you've been this weekend!!

TDMC - wow, congratulations!!!    I'm so pleased for you!!  

Wardy - good luck with the stimms, glad the baseline went OK. It'll all go really quick now  

Just-me, Sammy - congratulations on being PUPO!   And welcome to the 2ww    

CC - hi how are you?! I'm good thanks! I'll keep my fingers crossed that your AF visits soon so you can bring those frosties home   

Hi to all you other lovely Nuffy ladies out there  

Well I had a fab weekend. The hotel was luverly, the food was delicious and the gardens were great fun. We really enjoyed the Lost Gardens of Heligan, more than Eden in fact, but both were great. I struggled a bit with the walking, I'm not back to my usual 'must get it all done NOW' self to be honest! I'm still in alot of discomfort around my abdomen with shooting pains and a constant dull ache. Is this normal? It's been over a week since EC so I'd have thought it would have toned down a bit by now   Anyway, besides the pain, it was a fab weekend and it was nice to get away and have a change of scenery as well as cream teas and pasties!!   

Anyway, got to go, I've sneaked on at work and as I've been away for 3 weeks now I guess I'd better look like I'm actually doing something productive....!!


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello everyone!

Well last day for me today before I find out one way or another...am OK, had various symptoms which I have had in previous pregnancies (namely tiredness and dizziness and sore boobs) but am not reading anything into those, because I know they can also be a side effect of the lovely Cyclogest. I am trying to be philosophical - whatever happens tomorrow I've got to carry on and be cheerful for my little boy who's on half term this week - I want him to have a nice time! OHSS hasn't reared again big time, just a few minor cramps, so hopefully my manic fluid intake has helped on that score.

Blade runner - I have had mild abdominal pain on and off throughout the 2WW - I think it is normal. Glad you had a lovely weekend. Try and rest up as much as you can, I have found myself very tired throughout the last couple of weeks.

Congratulations to the newly PUPO ladies and yes wardyy hope the stimms go well...and for those down-regging too.

TDMC1 - I am so, so thrilled for you in conceiving naturally. Just goes to show the body can do amazing things! A friend of mine was told she would never conceive naturally because both tubes totally blocked and IVF the only way - she's now got 2 little boys both conceived naturally, each time they rushed her in for scans terrified of ectopics but both times absolutely fine. We decided her hubby has bionic sperm!  Oh and the boobs should calm down after a while   the sickness too hopefully - I was very sick with my first pregnancy until about 14 weeks then it all disappeared over night! Fingers crossed yours finishes sooner than that though. 

Hello to anyone else I have missed!

Amber x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

wardyy - well done on your baseline - that's come round quick  

TDMC1 - you stick with us honey, that's what these boards are for - support and enouragement   

ambergrace - good luck for tomorrow


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi all had the call from nuffield and we have 2 embies for freezing ( at the blastocyst stage ? )
so pleased really didn't think we would have any. I am so boared off work really didn't think i would miss it mind you i don't miss the 5.30 getting up having lots of lay- ins well till 6.30 but an hour is an hour.

Warddy weldone on your bassline scan and good luck with those stimms.

Ambergrace - good luck today x

Crazychick and bendybird good luck with your FET.

Hi to everyone else to.

Still havent figured out how you all get the great little pics on your posts ? The computer and i dont really get on.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

well done on your frosties sammy - hopefully you won't be needing them for a while    

Popped on to see if there was any news from Ambergrace? Hope she hasn't been on coz she is celebrating


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hellooooooooo.....

well it is a   for me ladies...we are thrilled!

Sorry it's taken me all day to manage to get on here. Crazy day - did the test at some ungodly hour this morning (5am!!! ) and for the first 10 minutes we just thought the test was duff - nothing appeared at all!!!! I have used the Nuffield test before when I had my Clomid pregnancy so knew what is supposed to happen. The promised result after 3 minutes just didn't show...think I must have not put enough wee on it....so there we were lying in bed talking in frustrated whispers so as not to wake our 4 year old next door....trying to work out what on earth to do...and of course I had no other tests in the house! Eventually, tortuously, the pink line appeared and then the blue one but it took nearly half an hour to do so, and of course we then decided we needed to do another test as backup! So off I go to Sainsbury's at 7:30 - to find it doesn't open till 8 - finally bought up three different tests and did all three at once when I got home ...the digital, clearblue and first response all showed big positive result within seconds so then we started to believe it properly!

Then what with texting and calling various family and friends, lunch at Pizza Express with my sister and son followed by trip to the park to let him play on his scooter, plus we had workmen doing stuff in the house all day today and they managed to switch our internet connection off (!), this is the first chance I've had to get on here all day. Didn't even manage to call the clinic till about half eleven this morning and they were like, what took you so long, we normally get calls first thing if someone gets a positive! 

But anyway. Exhausted now having been awake most of night thinking about test plus looking after my little one all day so now lying on bed chilling out whilst hubby cooks tea. Our only worry is my history of miscarriage and missed miscarriage - because of this, I think, we won't really start to believe this pregnancy will have a happy ending until we see a heartbeat on a scan.     this one sticks!

Sorry, this is a really rambling post - just wanted to add - sammyk, fab news about your frozen blasts, you have done really really well. Lots of   and   to everyone.

Amber x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyy Ambergrace - well done you - sending you lots of          for a happy and healthy next 8 months.. wonderful news ... 

I had good news today too, Liam had a hospital appointment as a follow up to his time on special care after he was born (he had a seizure shortly after birth), we were pretty sure he was fine and growing well but today the docs have given him the all clear so it's now official!!


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh fingersarecrossed that is absolutely brilliant! Must be such a relief for you. Bless him.

A good day all round on this thread then


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

it is a huge relief   this is a good time of year for this thread


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey all,
Congrats ambergrace that's lovely news.
And Fingers I am so pleased that Liam has got an all clear -  
Sorry ladies that I haven't updated the list - I had a bad start to the week.
I got a call to say that my chance of the baby having Downs was high risk   it was 1:170 
and the cut off here is 1:250. I was extremely upset and   lots -
However - I really didn't want to leap straight to the invasive tests because of the risk of miscarriage -
fortunately the midwife who rang told me about the Fetal Medicine Centre in London - where they
can do a more deatiled scan that looks at markers with the babies anatomy.
We went on Tuesday - and I was so very scared they would confirm the hospital findings  
They check that there was a nasal bone, that the valve in the heart wasn't leaky, that a valve in the liver was working properly,
that there was a good facial profile and the Nuchal fold- and although nothing is 100% sure they gave me an adjusted risk of 1:6715  
I have never felt so relieved in my life - in fact I cried when they told us the news - I had done so much crying that 
my eyes were really sore and it is so difficult not to cry some more when they feel like that - but at least this time they were for joy.
The strange thing is that my blood results where still strange at the FMC as well and it was these combined with me being 35 that gave me the high risk 
in the first place - there are apparently two serums they look for PAPP A and FBeta HCG - my Papp A was fine but my HGC is quite high and above the normal -
which is strange as I haven't been being sick or even feeling terribly sick
DH and I have decided no invasive testing and just to see how the next scan goes. I have felt so wiped out since Tuesday and my Mum came to see me yesterday -
that I haven't got around and I didn't really know how to write this all down.
Anyway I hope I haven't spolied the mood of the board. And I promise to all the recently PUPO and amber and TDMC I will update the list asap.


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

hi all

Ambergrace fantastic news.

Fingers - really pleased for you that Liam has all clear.

Ronstar - have everything crossed for you, what a rollercoster of emotions you have been through. Whens your next scan ? will be thinking of you x


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh Ronstar bless you that sounds like such an awful stress and worry for you. So glad they have given you a better adjusted risk. I am sure all will be fine but will   for you nonetheless. Take care of yourself you must be exhausted after such an emotional time...

Amber x


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Ambegrace and Ronstar - fabulous news!!!! It has been a hard week so far since getting BFP on moday. I had awful symptoms of sickness and sore boobs at beg of week but these have almost disappeared now - just some pulling cramps in lower region and a few boob twinges so am very worried that it has all gone wrong! After years of looking at pages and pages of symptoms and thinking I new it all , I am now desperately searching to see if symptoms come and go - the scan next week seems to long to wait now! If anyone has any advice on what to expect with 5wk symptoms please share!!

Anyway, congrats again !!


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey TD,
I didn't really have that many symptoms and they did sort of come and go in the early stages. If you look in the Bun in the oven section - a lot of peopl ewaiting for their first scan - well at least whilst I was waiting said that there symptoms came and went. My midwife told me that the cramping feeling is natural as things have to start stretching. I will keep everything crossed for you   when is your next scan


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Congratulations Ambergrace!!           

Fingers - great news about Liam, you must be so relieved!  

Ronstar - what a terrible thing to go through. My boss' wife had a 1:8 chance of Downs, they now have a beautiful healthy baby girl, so all is not lost when you get a low ratio  

Hello to everyone else  

Nothing new from me really. Still got pain in my abdomen and still got sore boobs. I'm putting it down to the cyclogest and just going about my business as normal, not getting my hopes up this time at all really. Got lots to do at work and I'm furniture hunting for one of our flats that's being let as a corporate let this weekend, so keeping very busy which is helping take my mind off things. Cant do much else I suppose except wait it out.


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hey TD and Bladerunner,

I think in the 2WW and in early pregnancy it is common to feel everything, nothing, somewhere in between, on-off come-and-go symptoms, you name it, it's probably normal. At this precise moment in time my boobs feel sore - liAterally half an hour ago they weren't! Have also had lots of stretchy crampy feelings as Ronstar describes - then for ages nothing - then they come back again. I seem to get AF cramps in the morning, then they disappear by lunchtime! Yesterday I felt pregnant as anything, today I don't. I think it really is just a case of waiting it out as horrible as that is. My scan is on 10 March and I am already counting down the days!

 to everyone.

A x


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi - feel reassured but your comments - thanks! My scan is next fri when I should be 6 weeks!   Time goes so fast when your TTC then it seems to stop when it happens!!


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Will have everything crossed for you TD...I think the waiting for a scan is actually going to be harder for me than the 2WW!

A x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Crazychick
bendybird
SBF

*D/Regging*   

Stimming
Wardyy

*PUPO *    
Blade Runner
SammyK
Just-me

*Waiting for 1st scan *      
Emi-Lou T
Ambergrace
TDMC1 (Natural con)

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex November 19th 2008

Tanya - Baby Jess Arrived 29th Dec 2008
Charlies-Mum - Matthew Robert 31st Dec 2008
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Karen1975 - EDD 1st March 2009
Casatinka - EDD 18th March 2009
Ronstar - EDD 28th August 2009

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anything wrong. 
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

just a quick one as just back from my great aunts funeral and it's been a long tiring day.

Ronstar - glad the FMC gave you a better adjusted risk - I have heard this happen several times with the bloods - for some reason they seem to skew the result that you get from the nuchal scan. In each case each person has then got a far lower risk result at FMC where they are so much more thorough. How scary for you though hon  Hope all is OK at your scan.

Other ladies excuse the lack of personals but love to you all - oh and some good news this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178644.0


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Lovely news fingers...congratulations to them. Hope you get a chance to relax after your tiring day.

Amber x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks Fingers for the kind words - I was so distraught on Monday - couldn't believe and just couldn't rest.
Kept trying to post but didn't know what to say.
Hope you are ok after the funeral.

I'll have to update the list to put in the new arrival - that is lovely news


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all

Im only into the 2ww by what.... 4 days!! and its getting to me already!!! The cyclogest is making my boobs feel tender and I have a really low tolerance level at the mo.... poor DH..... he's learning to ignore my grumps!! 

Congratulations Ambergrace, thats brilliant news.... having to wait 30 mins for the test result... that must have been torture!!

Wardyy - I hope your drinking your 1 litre of milk a day!!

Sammyk - Glad to hear you too have frosties in reserve!! (hopefully they wont be needed!)

Ronstar - the new adjusted risks are much better, keep positive xx

Oh did I mention, the nurse said the ET was just like a jam sandwich.... it made me smile, as one of you ladies (can't remember who sorry) explained it to me the other week like that!! It must be a new medical term!!   

Anyway, going to watch a chick flick if I can ever find the strength to just switch this machine off!!!
Night x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just me - I told you that it was like a jam sandwich   I think it's a great analogy..


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

quiet on here today    Maybe it was the sunny weather kept everyone away.

Hope you PUPO ladies are managing not to go too mad with the waiting as well as you ladies waiting for scans.. whose scan is first? 

What's everyone up to this weekend?  My DH is working tomorrow  so will be a quiet one for me - expecting a delivery of some bits and pieces for Liam in the morning but if the weather stays OK I might take him for a walk by the river in the afternoon.. mind you everyone else will probably have the same idea!!  

Anyway whatever you are doing - have a good one xx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello

Enjoy your walk tomorrow fingers! My scan is on 10 March...I think I am going to find this bit harder than the 2WW!

My little boy is at his Granny's tomorrow and staying there overnight so we are off out for a meal which I am really looking forward to.

Hope everyone else has a lovely time too.

A x


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

ambergrace - enjoy your evening out and probably your lie in.

Fingers - enjoy your walk, which river ?

Driving my self a little mad, had pains all day low down and don't seem to be going away  but that may just be my imagination. Also going for a walk with the dogs so hoping for good weather.

have a good weekend all


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Amber - I definitely found the scan wait to be an extra 2ww - not so long now hon!! Enjoy your evening with dh.. oh and your lie in!! 

Sammy - the Thames probably - I'm not too far from Hampton Court so may go there for our walk.. where are you? Try not to focus on the pains - I had pains every day of my 2ww!!


----------



## rolney (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello again.  I had some good news yesterday.  My scan showed that my cysts have now gone, thanks to the Pill.  I was set up having to delay further but now it seems like I'm just waiting for a/f this weekend and, fingers crossed, I'll be starting after my baseline scan early next week.  Excited and terrified of all of injections all at once!  I couldn't inject myself at the preparation session.  My dh had to do it.  What a coward I am. 

Ronstar - would be great to be added to your list 

I'm so excited for you ladies in your 2ww and those waiting for your scan.  I don't really know anyone who has gone through this and we are not local to the area (although love it) so most of our family & friends seem far away.  Coming on to read the stories everyday is fantastic


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Rolney 

That's good news you should be able to start soon...hope all goes well! I am finding this site invaluable support too - we have a few friends who have been through IVF but ages ago, so lovely to share experiences with people who are going through it all at the same time as us.

Fingers and Sammy....thank you - we will definitely enjoy the evening and the lie in too! To be fair our little boy rarely disturbs us before 7:30/8am at the weekends, but it will be nice to sleep in later than that!

Have a lovely Saturday everyone.

Amber x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

rolney will def add you to the list - sorry I missed you off - I find it hard to keep up sometimes!!!
Been to Biscester today to the shopping outlet. It was great and I dodn't spend too much  
Anyway laters as I need to eat


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Morning everyone - sorry I have been 'missing' for a while.

Amber - huge congrats to you hun that is sooo exciting. Hopefully the 6 week scan will come round really quickly.

Ronstar - what a scary time fo ryou!!! Glad that its all worked out OK though. Just what you don't need to hear after everything you have been through!

Rolney - welcome to the thread. You will find loads of help and support on here. Our group seems to grow by the day!!! Good luck with your tx.

Sammy - glad to hear you got some frosties. Hope the 2ww is not too much torture for you.

Just me - hope you are doing OK too. I am doing my best with the 1 litre of milk although I cannot face drinking it so having milkshakes, natural yoghurt with honey (yummy!!!) angel delight and all that. 

BR - how is your 2ww wait going? Gosh - so much going on with everyone.

TDMC1 - when is your scan? Next I think from memory - I am sure it can't come quickly enough for you. Hope you are feeling OK.

Fingers - Hi, hope you had a lovely weekend.

I think thats everyone - sorry and Hi if not. 

Well I have my 1st progress scan this afternoon. I am feeling fine, maybe a little swollen but nothing much. I did expect to feel a bit more going on 1 week into the Menopur. Is this normal I am scared that they will find no follies growing or anything. This time next week hopefully I will be recovering from EC and will know exactly how many we have got. As we are sharing I want as many as possible but not too many as want to avoid the dreaded OHSS!!!
I will keep you posted.

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi everyone - my first scan is Friday but I am convinced something is wrong as all my symptoms have gone, no nausea, no sore boobs, no cramping! This is one hundred times worse than the IVF 2 WW I did! I should be 6 wks exactly on thurs so may still be too early to tell but am so worried now. Trying not to worry as worry not good but it is killing me! Need reassurance but know there is nothing anyone can do or say. been trawling the net and lots of info on there about symptoms coming and going and people not getting any until at least 6 -8 weeks........

Hope everyone ok - looking forward to seeing lots more BFP this week!!

wardyy - I had no real feeling on first week of menopor - it was really towards EC that I became a bit bloated so all should be ok - let us know how the scan goes!


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi everyone

Warddy - 1 week already thats gone quick. I also didn't feel much first week i am sure you will get lots of nice follicle's try not to worry wont be long now.

TDMC - I know its easy to say don't worry but really try not too, plenty of women get no symptoms
at all especially earlier on and your hormones are on such a rollercoster.

Ronstar - hope all is well with you. 

Fingers - The Thames how luck you are its so beautiful  in that area, hope you enjoyed the wonderfull sunshine.


Had a bit of a stressful weekend had bleeding both sat/sun only light so hoping implantation, didn't know if it was to early for that et was 6/7 days ago.?
Anyway enjoyed the sunshine on sat and went for a walk.


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

TDMC1 - When I was newly pregnant with my little boy, I had no pregnancy symptoms at all, and was convinced at the 12 week scan that they were going to tell me I just had wind and wasn't pregnant!!!

Sammyk - my friend had IVF and had bleeding about a week after ET.... she freaked too.... turned out she was pregnant with twins and they are 4 years old now!! (So stay positive xx)

Im feeling a tad emotional today.... feeling really tired and starting to worry about the what ifs.... Doesn't help when my little boy, quite innocently, keeps asking if I could put a baby in my tummy!!! or if he can have a buggy board when we have a baby!!


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Just-Me I sympathise completely...my little boy doesn't talk about babies much but when he does it's hard to cope with! Mind you, I think his enthusiasm is more to do with the fact that whenever friends have had second babies (and there have been a fair few!) we always buy a small present for the big brother or sister as well as the newborn. He has clearly worked out that a new baby would probably mean presents for him and has therefore decided this must be a good thing!  

I hope you feel better soon   this is such a roller coaster, even though I have my longed-for BFP I am now terrified there will be no heartbeat at the scan....and if the first scan is OK I will start worrying about the 12 week one...it is never ending.

Sammy your little bleed sounds like implantation bleeding to me...  

Wardyy I felt no side effects from Menopur at all until I neared egg collection when I started to feel bloaty and unwell. Never got hormonal at all though. I was always convinced I was managing to do the injections completely wrong because I felt nothing!

TDMC1...I got no real symptoms with my first pregnancy until 6-7 weeks. I have so many friends who just say they felt a bit tired in early pregnancy and nothing more. Will   all goes well for you.

I am OK...struggling with constipation, how delightful, and some cramping and sore boobs but not much. Was very dizzy last week but that too has eased. Just a waiting game to the scan now. Am excited and terrified... 

Hope everyone else is well,

Amber x


----------



## rolney (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome all.  

Wardyy - interested to hear the results of your first scan.  I had my baseline scan today after my false start and we got the go ahead so will be starting the Menopur tomorrow with first scan next Monday so I'm a week behind you.  Glad to hear not too many side effects.

Justme - was dreading the thought of all that milk but a milkshake I can live with 

I'm fairly terrified of needles so off to prepare myself for the next 24 hours!


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all

Just thought I'd touch base to let you know I'm not completely AWOL. Going every so slightly   on the 2ww. Got through day 11 and didnt bleed like last time so hope resprang only to be met with more AF pains. So dont know what tomorrow will bring. Only 15 hours and I'll know.


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Huge luck BR - will be thinking of you in the morning.

Had my 1st progress scan yesterday and only 8 follies so far so they doubled my dose of menopur. After just 1 double dose I can certainly feel the difference!!! I am back in in the morning to see whether more have grown. Of course I am now worried about OHSS - what are the initial signs to look out for

As for pg symptoms - I had none with DD. I did not even know until I was 16 weeks!!! DD is desperate for a sibling bless her - I hope her dream comes true!!!

Huge luck to all you PUPO and pg ladies - what a stressful time we are all having!!!

 wardy x


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey Bladerunner, I was thinking about you the last few days... had it in my head your testing day was yesterday.... was wondering what the result was!! But its tomorrow then!!

I feel like Im going mad and I'm almost a week behind you!! 

Does anyone know if the Cyclogest stops a period from coming as it supports the womb lining? Or can you still come on before you stop it?? (i.e when you period would normally be due?)

Sammyk.... how are you feeling?? 

Rolney.... I was terrified of the needles too, until one day I got fed up of waiting for my DH to come inject me!! I did it myself after a lot of deliberating!! and it was so much quicker and less of an ordeal... and I hardly bruised.... when DH did it, he always seemed to bruise me!!!! 

Ambergrace.... I hadn't thought about the present angle!! 

Wardyy.... I think I had 8 or so follies on my first progress scan... they upped my meds too..... it did the trick over the weekend! I think in the end I ended up with 18 follicles in total. I hope your DD dreams come true too!! We were planning on a two year gap between children.... but hey, its like what John Lennon said "Life is what happens when you are busy making plans!!"


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Rolney...I agree with Just-Me - I was nervous about injecting but after a few days it was just part of the daily routine. Good luck 

Bladerunner...thinking of you and sending up lots of     for you.

Wardyy your little girl is just a month younger than my little boy...and yes we too planned for a 2 year age gap, and we're now looking at 5 years plus! But I think there are actually plenty of advantages in bigger gaps - assuming all works out for us all -     - here's hoping that those of us who already have a child will be giving them a baby brother or sister for Christmas!  Good luck for the next scan.

Just-Me - on the Cyclogest thing there is no hard and fast rule I don't think. I've read posts from people on Cyclogest whose period has arrived regardless, and others whose period was delayed by the supplements but still got BFN.  You can definitely come on before stopping Cyclogest though, I guess everyone is different.   all goes well for you.

 and   to everyone,

Amber x


----------



## rolney (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey thanks Ambergrace and Justme.  What a build up I gave it all today and came home from work with stinking headache and just made us get on with it.  I think the worst of it is over now we've done the first ones.  We are on the short cycle so straight on the max dose.  My poor DH was really upset he hurt me (which he did but didn't like to tell him!)  I think I'll get him to do it for a few days and then build up my courage and do it myself.  Feel like I'm making a terrible fuss about all this..

Once again, so glad to read everyone's experiences and be able to talk about this!  

Have a good evening all


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry I've been AWOL - been a manic couple of days.. just a quick run through to say..

Blade Runner - good luck for tomorrow hon - hope you get a lovely surprise    

Rolney - the jabs always seem a huge deal at first but you'll soon be a old pro at doing them!! 

Hope you other ladies are good - am going to post this before I lose internet connection AGAIN!!!


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi all

Blade runner - good luck for tomorrow, hope you get a wonderfull suprise.

Rolney - It really is just like everone says it becomes part of your daily routine and then you cannot 
believe how quick it all went.

Just-me - how you getting on ? not long to go now. Have you been off for 2ww ?

Ambergrace - is it your first scan on Friday ?

Ronstar - hope your doing OK

Well the bleeding seamed to stop and start but no heavier so am just trying to stay positive and forget about it apart from that no symptoms really. 

hope everyone else OK too


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all

I'm afraid its a   for me again.  

I'm going to take some time off from tx and get some 'real life' under my belt again. DH and I have been going through this for over a year now so I think it's time to have a few months without tests and jabs and scans and ops and all the accompanying stress and just enjoy life again for a while. 

I'm trying to get through to the clinic to ask them, since I havent started bleeding yet, whether it's worth still taking the cyclogest and doing another test in a few days. You never know I guess   And in the mean time I'll be looking into booking DH and I onto a nice ski holiday so we can get our frustrations out by throwing ourselves down a mountain or two for a while  

Take care all, I wish you all the best of luck whatever stage you're at


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Bladerunner... Im really sorry to hear that its not worked this time xxxx    

Im feeling really sad at the moment, feel like AF is coming. Noticed a small streak of blood this morning... wouldn't have noticed it if i wasn't looking for it!! Usually get spotting a day or so before AF, so find it really really really hard to stay positive.. should be in work now... and as i work at the end of my road, really shouldn't have an excuse not to go in... but think Im just going to start blubbing if someone even smiles at me...... Im actually due on today if my cycle stays the same as past cycles.....


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh Bladerunner big   to you...I am so sorry to hear your news. Definitely worth checking with the clinic and I think your idea of booking a holiday is a great one - sometimes it's good to just step off the bandwagon for a while and do something completely different.   Very best of luck to you both for the future...

Just-Me   for you too...sorry you are feeling low...when are you due to test? I really felt like AF was coming in the run up to my test day too, in fact I am still getting AF cramps a week after BFP. Take a bit of time for you and take care of yourself xx

Sammyk - glad to hear bleeding has stopped - let's hope that was implantation!  My scan is 10 March - 13 days to go! 

Fingersarecrossed hope you and Liam are well, your internet connection sounds about as reliable as mine!

 to everyone else,

Amber x


----------



## rolney (Feb 1, 2009)

Bladerunner - so sorry to hear that.  Even before moving to IVF that BFN every month for me was so distressing.  It must feel so so much more so after the process.  Hope you get through to the clinic.

Just-me - hope you go ok.  Right at the other spectrum I've decided to work from home today as the emotional rollercoaster of the start of the process proved too much for me and had no sleep.  Can't imagine how stressful it must be at the back of the process.

Look after yourselves.  

I'm off to buy some oranges for my dh to practice on.  Bless him he's one big heavy handed Aussie


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

BR - so sorry to hear your news   

Just me - don't give up yet, when is your test day? What dose of menopur were you on to start with and how much did they increase it to? Was your EC delayed?

Hope everyone else is hanging in there OK.

So, 2nd progress scan and not a lot happenning. I am up to 12 follies but all around 10mm or so. They are just not growing. So my dose has been upped to 5 ampules for tonight and tomorrow to see if that will kick start them in time for scan on Friday. Looks like EC monday may be postponed til Wednesday or even Friday. I just don't understand why. My tummy is so sore and kept me awake all night. The pain I guess will only increase as they hopefully grow. What a nightmare - I thought i was having a pretty easy time of it now I am not so sure.

Must stay positive - thats to everyone by the way    

Wardy x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Just a quick one - Blade Runner I am so sorry to hear your news   I hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Blade Runner - just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your news..... Big hugs all round.


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey wardyy my test date is 2nd March.... only hope AF stays away that long!!

They changed me from Menopur to Gonal F, as I needed such an awkward amount.... I think I started on 112.5 (which was equivalent to 1 1/2 ampules of menopur) then they upped me the little bit to 150.. which would have been 2 ampules. 

   positive vibes that they grow over night xx

 Hugs  and positive vibes all round!!! I know I need it xxxxxx


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Just-me  keep your chin up you still have 5 days till testing which only makes us on day 10 so hopefully implantation bleeding, i also had small amount of blood over weekend and Monday feel like af is coming too,also  crying at a tv advert. fingers crossed

B/R - so sorry to hear your news hope you feel better soon.  

Warddy - they still have time to grow so don't worry.

Hope everyone else ok


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Sammyk - trying to keep my chin up.. honest!.... this has been the longest 2 weeks of my life!! which advert made you cry?? 
I was a bit of a wreck yesterday, how ever DH humored me with a chick flick and a pizza from Domino's! 

Hope everyone else is ok... x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blade Runner - so sorry to hear your news    I think it's a good idea to step back from it for a while - I left almost a year between 2nd and 3rd attempt and went into it feeling so much better for having been off the roller coaster for a while.. A holiday is always a good idea too- although I have to say I'd rather lay on a beach than throw myself down mountains!!

sammyk and just me - I had spotting and AF pains on my successful attempt - it's not over till the fat lady sings, keep your chins up!! That's each of your chins rather than several chins each!!   

Wardyy - plenty of time for those follies to grow  



Internet conection still rubbish so am going to post before I lose this!! Hope other ladies are all doingg well


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Fingersarecrossed.....


fingersarecrossed said:


> .................. it's not over till the fat lady sings, keep your chins up!! That's each of your chins rather than several chins each!!


you really made me laugh!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well when I read back I thought I don't want to offend anyone - I mean I've never met you!! I know that I had 4 chins going on with the weight I put on with tx but I am sure it doesn't apply to either of you!!


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Fingers -you made me laugh to,  am starting to get a double chin think its all the milk have been drinking. hope liam and you ok .


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Crazychick
bendybird
SBF
Blade Runner
Rolney

*D/Regging*   

Stimming
Wardyy

*PUPO *    
SammyK
Just-me

*Waiting for 1st scan *      
Emi-Lou T
Ambergrace
TDMC1 (Natural con)

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex November 19th 2008

Tanya - Baby Jess Arrived 29th Dec 2008
Charlies-Mum - Matthew Robert 31st Dec 2008
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Karen1975 - Daniel Arrived 19th February 2009
Casatinka - EDD 18th March 2009
Ronstar - EDD 28th August 2009

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anything wrong. 
Ronstar


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

oh sh*t.... looks like AF has arrived! bum bum bum..... don't think Im too upset today, as I did all my crying on Wednesday when I started spotting. 
However, typing this is making me feel a bit emotional.... had better turn this thing off and sort myself out!!

 Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh Just_Me so sorry to hear that....  are you sure it is the witch or just slightly heavier spotting? You are due to test on Monday aren't you? Will   the bleeding stops and that everything will be okay...

Amber x


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

Morning Ladies 

ive got a quick question  has anyone had FET  at woking if so when did you start your drug treatment ?

is it day one of your period or is it day 21 ?
really confused and cant get through to the clinic


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Just-me - are you sure its the which ? hope not saying lot of prays for you .

Crazychick - Sorry don't think i can help you, what is FET ? on ivf its day 21 don't know if this helps, good luck.


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Ah Just-me I hope you are ok - let us know how you are.
Sammy K FET is frozen embryo transfer.
Sorry Crazychick I know nothing about FET - have you left a message? They usually ring back. Is there an FET page on FF that
you could check
Hope everybody else is ok - it is such a beautiful day. I have a course on dyscalculia starting today.


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi everyone ,,- Just me - keeping fingers crossed that your AF stays away and it is just some spotting!

I had a scan this morning - I will be exactly 6 weeks. We saw a big sac and then much to their surprise we saw a flicker of a heartbeat on the screen. It is in the right place so my fear of ectopic has been ruled out. Wee are happy but also very nervous about next 6 weeks as so many people have heartbreaking losses with m/c so early in pregnancy but we are staying positve and if worse does come to worse , we still have the faith that we did it naturally after all this time.

They wont scan me now until 12 weeks but I am going to go to WN at 8 weeks for a scan as I dont think I can wait until 12!!

Love to everyone on here and good luck with all your journeys over coming months - spring is in the air!!


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

TDMC - excellent news!! So pleased for you - hang in there just 2 weeks to wait til your next scan!

Just me - really   that af not here. Keeping everything crossed for you x

I hope the rest of you are doing OK.
I had 3rd progress scan this morning and folies are now growing  . So am planned EC for next Wednesday now. They are hoping for 10-12 eggs and have done blood test today to check my levels to make sure that is right. Hopefully this time next week I will be PUPO!!!!

Love and luck to everyone - wardyy x


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

That great news TDMC am so happy for you.

Just me - have just popped on to see how you are ?

Warddy not long to go till pupo ( i love that saying )

Ronstar - Thanks for that thought it might be but wasn't sure. How you doing ?


----------



## rolney (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll add my thoughts to everyone else's Just-me.

Wardyy - very exciting.  My EC is scheduled for the Monday after that but I guess that will depend on my first scan on Monday.  

I started the morning Cetrotide injection today and I thought it was bad enough doing the two Menopur in the evening without this one too.  Woke up grumpy after a night of headaches and hot flushes.  What an insight into what menopause will be like!

Hope everyone has enjoyed the weather today


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi guys
Thanks for all your support and positiveness!! xxx
Feeling much better this evening, I think I realised it hadn't worked on Wednesday when I started spotting....
I phoned WN this morning and was told to carry on cyclogest and test on monday as planned.... really not holding out any hope to be honest. Bleeding too heavy and gloopy. TMI? Had a spare HPT in cupboard and used it anyway just to confirm my fears... BFN..... not that I expected anything else, how could anything hold on!!.....

We are thinking of taking a break for a few months to get a decent holiday in..... maybe get back on the rollercoaster with a frozen cycle in June.... Have to phone WN on Monday with result of test, then if negative.... (pretty sure it will be!) will get an appointment to see Mr Brook for a follow up appointment to discuss whats next!....

Hope everyone else is ok and has a lovely weekend.. 
I've got a 4 year olds Spiderman party to go to tomorrow!! Its going to be noisy!!

Me xx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh    Just_Me...so sorry to hear that but glad you are sounding so positive. A holiday sounds like a wonderful idea! Take care of yourself...hope you enjoy (survive?!) the Spiderman party - my four year old certainly has a more action packed social life than I do when it comes to parties! 

TDCM - oh wow - so so pleased for you seeing the heartbeat! I will be exactly the same about returning for an 8 week scan! Except I am six weeks today, and my initial scan is booked for 10 March, by which time I'll be 7.5 weeks anyway....so maybe if all goes well I will then arrange a 10 week scan!  Previous pregnancy loss just makes you so ultra paranoid doesn't it.

Wardyy...10-12 eggs sounds just perfect...good good luck with everything.

Rolney   for the nasty headaches...hope they calm down soon.

SammyK, Fingersarecrossed, Ronstar, hope you are well, and hello to anyone else I have forgotten! Beautiful sunshine here today, out in the park for much of the afternoon....feels like spring is on its way 

Amber x


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Just- me - ah hon so sorry to hear that, hope your feeling better today and a holliday sounds wonderfull. take care big hugs. Enjoy the party.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just me - sorry to hear your news hon     A holiday is a great idea, we had a lovely holiday between our 2nd adn 3rd cycle and it did me the world of good..

Sammy      

Ronstar - the course sounds like fun!!  

TDMC - great news that the scan showed hb in right place. I too had an 8 week with WN.. 

Wardyy - great news on thsoe follies - good luck with EC..

Rolney - hope the Cetrotide symptoms have settled down now..

Ambergrace - how are you feeling hon?

Anyone heard from Emi Lou T?


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Sammyk... just popped on to wish you huge amounts of luck for your test tomorrow.....      
Hoping you'll be the one to prove Friday 13th wasn't a bad day for EC!!!        

Wishing everyone else loads of luck wherever they are in their tx  

I think Im pretty much over my disappointment now! Its quite strange how you get used to not falling pregnant each month!!! I'll probably go into shock when it does eventually happen!!

Rolney.... Whats Cetrotide for

Anyway, babbling 
Me x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just me   I did go into shock!! - it's been 1 year today since I found out I was pregnant   I remember feeling so shocked (my first ever BFP) and excited but nervous about being pregnant, staying pregnant and finally realising my dream... Now with Liam here - I STILL can't believe my luck !! I hope you don't think I am being insensitive, my point is, it's amazing how much can change in the space of a year..  I hope you'll be posting the same thing this time next year


----------



## rolney (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Just-me.  I believe the cetrotide is stopping ovulation while the follies grow?  

Good luck Sammy K

Posting late tonight as I go for my first scan tomorrow to see how I'm responding to the drugs and how many follies I have I guess.  Not really sure what to expect or what they do.  Getting lots of side effects and wailing like a banshee at DH.  Hey ho.  Hope I post tomorrow with good news


----------



## rolney (Feb 1, 2009)

Well my first scan has revealed 5 follies
1 x 11mm
2 x 10mm
2 x 8mm

Doesn't sound very many    I mentioned to nurse and she said there was a reason I was on the short protocol i.e. they didn't expect me to respond very well    

Go back on Weds in the hope that some smaller ones are not showing up yet....
EC scheduled for Monday 9th


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks Kerry for your message   it has all been a bit of a whirl wind since we got home last wednesday.

Gabriel James was born 20.02pm on Friday 20/02/09 by C section after failed induction, my cervix just did not want to increase in size even after 4 contractions every 10 mins  

He is gorgeous and is a very contented baby. We are currently mix feeding as he lost so much weight due to me not producing enough milk which sometimes happens after a C section. he weighted 8lbs 8oz and in 4 days dropped to 7lbs 7oz so we are feeding like there is no tomorrow. I am determied to get off the formula eventually

I still cannot believe i am a mum at last and i cannot stop staring at him in disbelief - this baby came from my tummy  

Loads of love to you all, so many old names to say hi to Tanya, Monkey, charlies mum hope you are all well

CC ( crazychick!!)


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Crazychick - congrats on the arrival of Gabriel - good to hear from you    

Rolney - 5 follies is fine at this stage on short protocol. My understanding of sp is that you are likely to get less follies but they will be of better quality. They are a good size for this stage too - so don't be despondent..          

Sammyk - hoping you had good news this morning     

Sorry it's short and sweet but have to pop out now - back later to catch up - hope all you other ladies are doing well


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Rolney - try not to worry, why did they think you would not respond very well? What dose of menopur are you on and have they increased it? I had only 8 small follies my 1st scan and am now on 13 pretty large ones but they did double my dose and then increase to the max of 5 ampules!!! What time were you there today? I was there from about 8.45 and left about 10.10 I think.

Sammy and Just me - any news? 

How is everyone else
Where is Emi-Lou?

I am in for EC on Wednesday so fingers crossed all my eggs are lovely and mature. I am very nervous now - this will be my 1st general aneasthetic!!! Had fab news though - DH has a new job. He was finding out this week whether redundant or not so the worry has gone thank goodness - I hope the stress has not affected anything!!!

Take care


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

wardyy...you will be fine hun...everyone in the anaesthetics room is so lovely. The only slightly painful bit is having the drip in but the anaesthetist is so so experienced you will barely feel it, and then off you'll go to sleep!

CrazyChick congratulations on your beautiful baby boy- enjoy every moment. My little one was a C section too and very sleepy and not bothered about feeding at the beginning but soon picked up.

Rolney  5 follicles sound good to me - definitely go for quality not quantity - you will be less sore at egg collection and will most likely still end up with good embryos. I got a ridiculous number of eggs (22) and nasty bout of OHSS but only had 1 embryo good enough to put back, so getting that number of eggs was of no real benefit!

Big   for you JustMe - you sound so sorted and positive - make sure you treat yourself to something nice, you deserve it  

fingers - wow - so a very special anniversary for you - hopefully this time next year we'll all have reason to celebrate too!

I am OK, have asked to have my scan brought forward as had a lot of cramping this morning and panicked about ectopic - am sure I am over-reacting but scan is now Friday not next Tuesday and I need to call the clinic if the cramps get worse before then...Am actually hoping it's a bit of OHSS just making a reappearance on one side!   well either that or trapped wind anyway  but better be safe than sorry! Other than that all OK.

Emi Lou hope all is well with you?

Lots of   to all,

Amber x


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Crazychick congratulations on your beautiful baby boy.

Wardyy-  you will be fine everyone really nice and very chatty so keeps your mind busy.

Rolney - 5 follicles thats good ambergrace is right quality not quantity.

Well as for me tested at 5.30am as back at work today and it was a  did hospital test first it was so clear but did another anyway and it turned positive with in 10 seconds. So another hurdle down scan on the 16th march keeping everything crossed that its in correct place and not another ectopic.


----------



## rolney (Feb 1, 2009)

Congratulations SammyK!  Wonderful news!  You must be so pleased  

And thanks to all of you all for your reassurance on the follies.  So glad I joined in this forum and I hope they keep growing...

Wardyy - I'm on 450mg of Menopur (6 ampules a day) so don't think they can give me any more without me bursting    yes I was in today just before 9.  They were having problems with the computers all being down and all looking mightily confused    I've started to wonder if the people around me are any of those on this forum!
Wishing you lots of luck for Wednesday.  I'll be in for my second scan and thinking of you.

Ambergrace - wow, while I was in today I heard them consulting the nurse who scanned me about someone concerned about an ectopic and looking for an early scan.  You'll be reassured they were very discreet.  Just happened to be in the loo getting my stuff back on...if it helps they said they would schedule it for as soon as they could with any chance of being able to tell from the scan.  Hope it's neither OHSS or ectopic....Fingers crossed for you. 

Hope you're doing ok now Just me

Off to play some tennis now and pretend I have some normality in my life!


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Huge congratulations Sammyk thats absolutely fantastic news!!    

I've got an appointment with Mr Brook on wednesday... does he have an 'e' at the end of brook I cant remember??!!?  

Ambergrace... hoping its a touch of wind!! and that baby is in the right place xx

Last time I was at the WN I kept looking round wondering if any of the ladies were cyber buddies too!! 

Anyway, better go, off for a curry with the girls.

Nighty night and     all round!!


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

SammyK that is just fantastic news - well done you     I am so pleased for you. Will keep everything crossed that all goes well for your first scan too.

Enjoy the curry Just Me! I think it is Mr Brook without an e but I could be wrong...

Rolney yes that was probably my scan they were talking about!  they were very good and rearranged for Friday so not too long to wait now. The pain has subsided a bit, still comes and goes, but I am trying to stay positive. Would not be at all surprised if it is wind but would still rather check! Hope all goes well for you on Wednesday  

Have a nice evening everyone.

A x


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Rolney - forgot to say i only had 5 too.

Ambergrace - hope everything goes ok  anyway big   from all of us  

Just-me - thanks for the congrats, hope your doing ok.


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Sammy - huge congrats hun - so pleased for you. My turn next I hope I can post the same fab news in 2 weeks or so.

Rolney - were you the lady with her DH due in at 8.50? If so I was sat in waiting room too and said I was at 9.10 so you went in just before me. I guess they can't really up your dose but you have plenty of time for things to happen. Hot water bottle on your tummy as much as poss - keep those follies nice and warm!!! 

Amber - good luck for Friday - I will be in having ET then. Lets hope its a lucky day at WN!!!

Hope everyone else is OK.

I will let you know how many eggs are collected at tomorrows EC - thanks for your reassurance on the GA. This time tomorrow I will be sound asleep!!!

 wardy x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Crazychick
bendybird
SBF
Blade Runner
Just -me

*D/Regging*   

Stimming
Wardyy
Rolney
*PUPO *   

*Waiting for 1st scan *      
Emi-Lou T
Ambergrace
TDMC1 (Natural con)
Sammy K

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex November 19th 2008

Tanya - Baby Jess Arrived 29th Dec 2008
Charlies-Mum - Matthew Robert 31st Dec 2008
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - Gabriel James arrived 20th Feb 2009
Karen1975 - Daniel Arrived 19th February 2009
Casatinka - EDD 18th March 2009
Ronstar - EDD 28th August 2009

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anything wrong. 
Ronstar


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi all,
I hope I have got everything on the list right - but I can't keep up at the moment as my migraines are being so problematic.
I had one start on Friday which didn't clear to Sunday and then it came back last night   so i am at home today having not 
slept so well again and really not wanting any more migraines this week.
I am thrilled to hear your news Sammy-K and Crazychick congrats on the safe arrival of Gabriel.
Hope all is going well for everybody - sorry that I haven't said personals to all of you -
Counting the days down to my easter holiday!!


----------



## TDMC1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Ronstar - can you update - I had a scan last friday and HB detected I am 6wk + 4 days and EDD is 23 10 09! 

Hope everyone ok


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Crazychick
bendybird
SBF
Blade Runner
Just -me

*D/Regging*   

Stimming
Wardyy
Rolney
*PUPO *   

*Waiting for 1st scan *      
Emi-Lou T
Ambergrace

Sammy K

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex November 19th 2008

Tanya - Baby Jess Arrived 29th Dec 2008
Charlies-Mum - Matthew Robert 31st Dec 2008
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - Gabriel James arrived 20th Feb 2009
Karen1975 - Daniel Arrived 19th February 2009
Casatinka - EDD 18th March 2009
Ronstar - EDD 28th August 2009
TDMC1 - EDD 23rd October 2009

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anything wrong. 
Ronstar


----------



## rolney (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Warddy - that was me    Nice to meet you in person    Best of British for tomorrow.  Wishing you lots of eggs.

Ronstar - migraines are hard enough without having them now.  Hope they ease off soon for you.

Ambergrace - hope your pain has subsided

Hello to all.  

2nd scan tomorrow.  Trying to be positive and keeping the follies warm.  Before the first scan on Monday I dreamt I only had one follie, which came partially true in a way as I only had one on the left.  Its lonely as the right side had 4.  Hoping and praying it's not on its own tomorrow but, if it is, then praying that the others are growing well.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180344.msg2859211#msg2859211


----------

